#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-11
<tigrid> hmm pondeli ... i hate mondays
<Amynka> ja myslela ze je nedele
<Amynka> :D
<|miska|> Ja si to myslel vcera
<|miska|> Kazdej si nekdy mysli ze je nedele
<hubert_> Caute
<supersasho> caute vospolok
<yunife> dobry vecer kluci, co podnikneme?
<yunife> tak moja masinka dneska porastla, z 2GB pamete na 3GB som zvedavy ako sa mi zrychli system :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> urcite desne ;)
<kemza> ahoj, je tu nejaký specialista na tomcat6 nebo javu6 na ubuntu?
<ZOMBitch> tady jsou jen specialiste ... ;-)
<kemza>  ZOMBitch: to verim, ale jestli na tyto technologie. 
<kemza> ...Nainstaloval jsem tomcat6 na Ubuntu 10.04 Server a tomcat mi pise pri spusteni me aplikace: digest java.security.NoSuchAlgorithmException: SHA-1 not supported
<kemza> ... coz zrejjme znamena, ze nezna providera. Na vyvojovem prostredi mi to funguje ok. Jde o to, jestli namam nainstalovat jinou verzi javy (mam sun-java6-jdk)
<xchullit> gugus
<xchullit> příšel jsem o něco ..žaluďi
<tigrid> hi je tu nekdo ?
<FrostyX> tigrid: caw jasne
<tigrid> co jak se vam darilo v pondeli ?
<FrostyX> jako vzdy - nahovno
<tigrid> mne uplne nejvic myslim ze mne nekdo jen tak netrumfne
<FrostyX> pochlub se :)
<tigrid> sejmul jsem psa autem
<tigrid> ale nastesti pes prezil a ani nekrvacel
<FrostyX> no aspon ze tak
<tigrid> tve ale jen na to nezapomenu
<tigrid> ten pocit nohy na brzde a auto jede dále a nic nemuže člověk dělat
<FrostyX> no, me za par tydnu budou cekat zkousky v autoskole
<tigrid> sice kdybych ho přejel tak chyba majitele že pes neba byt ve meste co delat navolno
<tigrid> todle neovlivnis
<tigrid> myslim ze ve meste budu jezdit dlouho jenom 50 :-)
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> jezdi na kole :-P
<tigrid> 20 kilaku do skoly je daleko :-D jeste s notesem na zadech
<FrostyX> tjn
<FrostyX> ja to mam 30 metru :-D
<tigrid> a priste bych ho prejel na kole žeee :-D
<FrostyX> no nic, ja si jdu dat sprchu
<FrostyX> afk
<tigrid> jdi :-)
<|miska|> tigrid: Neprejel, na kole by ses o toho psa prizabil ty :-D
<FrostyX> btw co tady zas delal xchulit :-D
<tigrid> to byl takej malej smetak
<h00ked> mrdat :o)
<ZOMBitch> toho psa? jaj :D
<tigrid> toho psa mrdat ? :-D
<yunife> :-)
<yunife> caute kluci
<yunife> ale toto 
<yunife> akeho psa?
<tigrid> viz log
<FrostyX> :-D
<tigrid> s ještě mi spadnul mobil a už mi hraje jenom jedna bedna ted koukam čim to je a špatný kontakt proste na kkt den :-D
<yunife> tigrid, ale neber si to tak k srdcu
<tigrid> hmm ale nemam jak poslouchat kdyz nejsem doma :-)
<FrostyX> muzes to zkusit usima
<yunife> FrostyX, si mu dal
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<FrostyX> musel jsem si rejpnout ;-)
<skurakai> ahoj. potreboval bych poradit
<ZOMBitch> tjn, precti si topic a zkus to znovu :P
<yunife> skurakai, napis co potrebujes 
<skurakai> klid
<skurakai> jen formuluji dotaz
<yunife> tak pohni, sme nazhaveny ze ZOMBitch  :-D
<skurakai> jak prosim vas zrusim púrihlasovaci okno v ubuntu pri delsi dobe nepritomnosti
<supersasho> hm, tak v canonicale sa nevedia dohodnut ci bude unity defautlne prostredie alebo nie :-D
<tigrid> tak sluchatka zpravena :-)
<skurakai> rsp. klidne at tam zustane, ale potrebuji aby se prihlaisli i lide, jez nemaji heslo
<skurakai> tedy klasicky jako host user jak je to pri zapnuti ubuntu
<supersasho> skurakai: system>preferencies>screensaver odskrtni lock screen when active
<tigrid> zkus vypnout spořič
<supersasho> ak teda myslis to
<skurakai> a kdybych to chtel zachovat?
<supersasho> tak to zapni :-D
<skurakai> vypinani obrazovky je fajn, ale lide se mi pak neprihlasi do systemu
<supersasho> vsak ale sporic nechaj, vypni len ten lock
<supersasho> chod jak som ti napisal tam to najdes
<skurakai> aha, nechapu proc to tam je
<supersasho> ak mas cz/sk tak system>nastavenia>setric alebo tak nejak
<supersasho> to neviem ani ja :)
<skurakai> to bych se asi mel zeptat autoru proc to tak udelali :) ale diky moc za radu
<tigrid> a nebo spust gconf-editor a tam v apps je gnome screensaver a tam muzes nastavit uplne vse :-)
<supersasho> skurakai: defaultne to je tusim vypnute
<ZOMBitch> yunife: :D
<skurakai> ja nic nzapinal a je to zapnute
<supersasho> alebo jak napisal tigrid.. len to neni moc pre zaciatocnikov :)
<supersasho> ale o to je to lepsie :)
<skurakai> do toho nepujdu :) radeji pres gui
<supersasho> skurakai: tak moznoze je to default zapnute, fakt si nepametam :)
<tigrid> to je gui :-) zmackni alt+f2 a tam napis gconf-editor
<skurakai> jdu si s tim pohrat. diky a hezky zbytek vecera
<ZOMBitch> lal
<yunife> :-)
<FrostyX> se tu moc nezdrzel
<yunife> teda nic tazke veru nechcel
<tigrid> :-)
<yunife> nj, on sa jeste vrati
<supersasho> yunife: to preto som odpovedal ja :-D
<yunife> :-D
<supersasho> inac by som to nechal na vas ;)
<yunife> ja toho tiez moc nevim :D
<tigrid> já taky ne ale todle presne jsem resil :-)
<tigrid> jsem rad že ty sluchatka zpravena :-)
<yunife> je to prima vec zamykanie ked mas PC v praci alebo zdielas
<yunife> oddides a aby sa ti tam nikto nedostal tak ti ho lockne :-)
<tigrid> jo ale pro mne je to zbytecnost :-) kdyz jdu pryc tak si ho zamknu sam :-)
<tigrid> jelikoz tak casto od nb se nevzdaluju :-)
<ZOMBitch> +1
<tigrid> k čemu zomb ? :-)
<yunife> jojo doma to je zbytecne :-)
<yunife> teda pokial nemas moc zvedavych surodencov :D
<tigrid> heh pokud mas nejake ze :-D
<ZOMBitch> tigrid: gnome-screensaver-command --lock ... jen kdyz potrebuju, ne kdyz potrebuje system :)
<tigrid> ale uplne souhlasim zomb :-) mne to taky stvalo kdyz se to samo zamykalo :-)
<ZOMBitch> des bes :)
<yunife> ja som si ponechal zamykanie :-)
<yunife> aspon si precvicujem heslo :-D
<tigrid> to si procvicuju snad furt :-D
<tigrid> kdykoliv mi treba roota :-)
 * ZOMBitch jde delat druhou varku topinek, afk ...
<tigrid> hmm je normalni ze kdyz si ve win zapnu bluetooth tak jde v ubuntu a kdyz ho ve win vypnu tak ho ubuntu nevidi ? :-D
<tigrid> jo mam dualboot :-)
<ZOMBitch> je, pac nevypnej jen BT ...
<tigrid> ?
<yunife> to je sranda :-D
<yunife> ty nemas tlacitka na zap / vypnutie na klavesnici?
<yunife> pre ten BT
<tigrid> mam ale v ubuntu nejdou :-D
<tigrid> ale vypnout klavesnice mi jde hele :-)
<tigrid> touchpad*
<yunife> aha 
<yunife> tak to mas blbe
<yunife> ja to tlacitko mam hardverove
<yunife> takze mi to ide v pohode
<tigrid> mne by zajimalo spis proc kdyz je to vypnute ve win proc to v lin nejde zapnout
<yunife> tigrid, co to mas za notas?
<yunife> tigrid, asi to vyrobca udelal nejak softverovo nebo co 
<tigrid> novou legendu G560
<tigrid> spiš tak že si to pamatuje stav naposledy nastaveny i přes restart :-)
<yunife> tigrid, nj, len to bude nejaka pamet, ktoru treba modifikovat softverovo asi 
<tigrid> hmm ale jak :-D
<yunife> skus pogoglit ci na to nieco nie je 
<yunife> nejaka utilka pre linux
<tigrid> no kouknu ale denska se mne uz nic nechce
<tigrid> gn
<yunife> tigrid, gn
<freax> takovej masovej odchod jeste pred jedenactou? ty lidi sou mekky d-_-b  
<supersasho> freax: dufam ze pred 1/2nocou nevadi :)
<supersasho> dobru a zasa zajtra
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-12
<h00ked> twl mi z toho kasle uz jebne...
<yunife> chlapci nepoznate nejaku utilitku/prikaz, ktory by sposobil neustale vysielanie wifi a zablokovanie nejakeho konkretneho kanala
<areon> dobrý den
<freax> areon: dobrej :)
<tigrid> co dobrej ? :-)
<areon> dobrej den :D
<tigrid> jo tak :-)
<tigrid> ahoj
<yunife> :-D
<ZOMBitch> delate neco lemry? :D
<ZOMBitch> btw preju peknej den vsem ze ;)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: nudim se jako prase, ale pritom se mi nechce nic delat :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: mi dospis par scriptu pls ... :D
<tigrid> hmm ja sedim na prednasce a kecam s lidma okolo :-)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: sam jich nemam nekolik dodelanych
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: tak sup na ne :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: takze se ti chce jako me :D
<FrostyX> jj presne tak
<freax> a ja mizim z prednasky... dneska koneeeeec!!! :)
<tigrid> hmm ja tak jeste pul hodky :.)
<ZOMBitch> tigrid: co? mas prednasku?
<tigrid> co ? mam za prednasku? :-D mam javu
<tigrid> proc se ptas ?
<ZOMBitch> jen me to zajimalo :D
<hubert_> Caute
<tigrid> hoja
<hubert_> Dneska opet ticha domacnost?
<tigrid> asi jo hele :-D
<hubert_> To neni pekny! :D Ja sem zase prijdu, ze se neco dozvim, ci kdeco a nic. :D
<tigrid> hmm tak mi muzes poradit jeste jsem to nestih napsat do googlu kazdy mne spamuje :-D
<hubert_> Ale copak, kde je problem? :D
<tigrid> problem ne spis mne zajima :-) Jak udelam aby se mi v daný čas spustila aplikace/skript
<hubert_> Hmm, na to byl program, ale ja si doprcic nevzpomenu, jak se jmenuje. :DE
<tigrid> a nejaka metoda do skript klidne taky :-)
<hubert_> SAkra, nedavno jsem si o tom cetl, i citace je na lamerovi o tom, mmnt, pohledam mezi oblibenymi. :D
<tigrid> :-D ok daj vedet 
<ZOMBitch> crontab
<tigrid> ta aplikace ?
<ZOMBitch> j
<tigrid> ok zkusim dik
<hubert_> Jop, to je ono. :D Az na to, ze ja to znam jako cron.
<tigrid> ted premejslim na co bych se jeste zeptal :-)
<hubert_> Jop, coz mi pripomina... Da se sehnat answer-bot na, rekneme, empathy?
<tigrid> a nebo na kopete ? :-D
<hubert_> Nekopeme. :D
<tigrid> kopeme :-D
<hubert_> NEkopu, nemam rad fotbal. :D
<tigrid> hmm tak kopete (aplikace pro KDE) :-D
<tigrid> better ? :-)
<hubert_> Ja vim, uz to k na zacatku je napadny. ;)
<tigrid> no vidis jak jsi chytrej :-)
<hubert_> Ten cron je provokativni. :)
<tigrid> jak provokativni prosimte ?
<hubert_> NEvim, treba by to mohl byt super spambot.
<tigrid> jo tááák :D
<tigrid> už te chapu :-)
<hubert_> Jo jo, to by mohlo byt super. NEbo treba automatika na spamovani zdi fb, ci spam na twitteru, proste spamu zdar.
<hubert_> Btw. Nechces levnejsi viagru? :D
<tigrid> banu zdar :-D
<tigrid> jaj :-D uz to zacina :-D
<hubert_> :D Vida, h00ked nic noveho nepise na blogu, skoda. :(
<tigrid> proc chces ho zaspamovat ? :-D
<hubert_> Ne, jenom se to dobre cte. :D
<tigrid> tak posli odkaz rad se kouknu :-)
<hubert_> h00ked.cz
<h00ked> hubert_: si myslis ze sem tiskarna? :D
<tigrid> :-D :-D jooo
<hubert_> h00ked, Mozna. :D Kazdopadne o tom G3 a Unity, jak jsi psal to bylo jasne..
<tigrid> ted to tez čtu :-)
<h00ked> no bylo to jasne
<h00ked> a ja to jeste k tomu videl na vlastni oci :D
<tigrid> jestli to nejde nakonfigurovat tak to dete do ...
<hubert_> Brr. :/ :D :D
<hubert_> Jo, presne.
<tigrid> ja si komplete cele gui prekopal k obrazu svemu
<tigrid> teda ty lišty
<hubert_> A screen mas?
<fraktik> znáte puppy linux? je lepsi nez lubuntu na staré pc se 128-256mb?
<tigrid> tak screen klidne vyfotim ted ale kam vam to dam :-)
<hubert_> fraktik, Neznam, ale bylo mi doporucovano na nejaky stary ntb...
<hubert_> tigrid, imageshack?
<tigrid> hmm asi ja nikdy nikde neupladoval :-)
<hubert_> To zkus, vsecko je jednou poprvy. :)
<tigrid> a jina varianta neni ?
<hubert_> Hmm, nevim, pouzivam tohle..
<hubert_> Leda, ze bys mel vlastni web.,
<tigrid> nekdo jiný na mistnosti ? :-)
<tigrid> hmm tady je to blbe to je jak velka mistnost kde mluvi dva lidi a zbytek posloucha :-)
<hubert_> Oni tu casto ani nejsou..
<vojtech_t> jsme proste zvedavi a stydlivi zaroven :)
<hubert_> ZOMBitch, by mohl povidat, co? :D
<tigrid> vidis jsou :-D
<vojtech_t> ale tohle je docela vyjimka, jinak tu fakt nebyvam
<tigrid> musim se registrovat ?
<hubert_> tigrid, na images...?
<tigrid> no
<hubert_> Ne.
<tigrid> fajn zkusim
<hubert_> Tak dlouhy nazev, mne se to ani psat nechce. :D
<vojtech_t> ta lenost...
<tigrid> si to uzij do doby nez budes muset
<h00ked> sry, sel sem dung :D
<h00ked> tigrid: tak jasne, o tom to je, ze si to kazdy upravi jak chce :-) viz muj bordel :D
<h00ked> tigrid: screeny muzes davat na http://upload.h00ked.cz :D
<hubert_> Ja to mel jednu dobu jako Mac OS X... Slaba chvilka..
<h00ked> na grafiku ale nekoukej, nejak nemam cas ji dodelat :D
<tigrid> http://img16.imageshack.us/i/mydesktopoh.png/
<h00ked> vojtech_t: ahoj, do kolika jste tam nakonec sedeli v sobotu? :D
<hubert_> Tak to vidim, ze na informatiku se nedostanu. :(
<h00ked> krucinal, koukam, ze v ramci uklizenosti plochy jednoznacne prohravam :D
<vojtech_t> hooked: ja odchazel nekdy po desate, ale pak tam pry sedeli jeste do zaviracky
<tigrid> jakou ty mas plochu hooked? :-D
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: TICHO :D
<hubert_> ZOMBitch, Ja mlcim O:) :D
<ZOMBitch> clovek tu chvilek neni a hned to ma na taliri .. :)
<h00ked> a hele idler se probral :D
<hubert_> :D
<h00ked> tigrid: klasicky bordel :D http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/snmekobrazovky6yly.png
<h00ked> vojtech_t: hm... tak jsem dopadl jeste celkem dobre :-)
<tigrid> hmm fajny bordel :-)
<vojtech_t> hooked: vsechny tyhle akce jsou vlastne jen zasterka aby se mohlo jit vecer do hospody
<h00ked> ale zatim se v tom vyznam :D
<hubert_> To je screen, ani na obrazovku se mi to nedvejde. :(
<hubert_> A jo, to jsou dve. :D
 * ZOMBitch musim doma jednou za cas taky uklidit ... 
<vojtech_t> hooked: kdyby nam to nebylo trapny, tak se jen chodi do hospod
<tigrid> ten muj ? :-D
<h00ked> vojtech_t: tak to je jasne... ale tak aby se nereklo, tak se sem tam nejaka prezentace hodi :-)
<h00ked> vojtech_t: jo nepidil ses po tom, jak to je s tim unity a podporou vice LCD? ja hledal, ale nic moc jsem na tohle tema nenasel, spis jen nejake debaty, zadne ANO - NE
<vojtech_t> hooked: jako podpora tam samozrejme je, ale je to hodne nepohodlne na ovladani...
<h00ked> tigrid: spis asi ten muj, mam dva monitory, takze to je krapet sirsi :D
<h00ked> hm....
<vojtech_t> h00ked: jestli najdu vga kabel, budu to moct vyzkouset s notasem
<h00ked> takze unity suck, gnome3 suck... ja snad skoncim na xfce jako Amynka :((( :D
<tigrid> a co rikate na moji fotku krom bordelu ?
<hubert_> Udrzis na G2.x, ne?
<h00ked> tigrid: jednoduche a prehledne :-)
<hubert_> tigrid, z tech psu bych mel strach, ze me pokousou. :D
<tigrid> JAJ to je VLK !
<hubert_> Tim hur...
<tigrid> hooked o to mi i slo :-) na nb
<h00ked> omg.. na warforu jsou fakt specialisti
<h00ked> Nejde mi ubuntu, nevite kde je chyba?
<hubert_> Na kterem?
<h00ked> podle dotazu mezi klavesnici a zidli :D
<vojtech_t> :D
<hubert_> :D To je jako cely? :D
<h00ked> hubert_: warforum je jen jedno imho? ja jine neznam tedy ;)
<hubert_> :D
<vojtech_t> to neni specialita jen warfora, takove dotazy jsou obcas i u nas
<hubert_> h00ked, Co ja vim, tak takovych for je vic, ne?
<Amynka> a je vojta
<Amynka> vo
<Amynka> vojtech_t: aoj
<h00ked> dalsi expert:
<vojtech_t> ahoj
<h00ked> Nahodil jsem si Mandrivu 2010.2, ale narazil jsem na, zatím, neřešitelnej problém. Dost zásadní problém. Vždycky po deseti minutách se mi vypne monitor. Co s tim?
<h00ked> Amynka: :o)
<vojtech_t> Amynka: jsem se pochlapil a poridil si cloak, v todo listu jiz od roku 2008 :)
<tigrid> hooked to je na lamera :-D
<hubert_> h00ked, Nehrat si s cudlikem? :D
<h00ked> Amynka: predevcirem nekdo delal bordel na twinstaru, nebyla jsi vecer nekde? :D
<h00ked> hubert_: nebo vypnout zamykani obrazovky? :D
<Amynka> vojtech_t: slusivy slusi ti
<hubert_> h00ked, vidis, to me nenapadlo, ze to nekoho nenapadne. :D
<Amynka> h00ked: lol
<h00ked> hubert_: na warforu jsou "experti" na slovo vzaty :D
<Amynka> vojtech_t: mam hezciii
<vojtech_t> Amynka: no jo, na gentoo nemam...
<hubert_> h00ked, Jo, to jo. :D SAkra, Tvuj web je jediny, kde mam super maly ping, cim to? :D 
<h00ked> vojtech_t: problem, ze na co sem davam jsou ty inteligentnejsi z warfora... nektere topicy se bojim otevrit... :D
<Amynka> vojtech_t: no ubuntu lepsi jak suse
<h00ked> hubert_: nevim, mam to u VShostingu na 1gbps lince.. nejsi nekde pobliz?
<vojtech_t> h00ked: tak je neotvirej, nervy mas jen jedny
<vojtech_t> Amynka: slyset te Michal...
<Amynka> vojtech_t: tak mi da za pravdu
<hubert_> h00ked, nevim, kde jsou...
<h00ked> vojtech_t: vsak neotviram, jen kdyz mam pochnurnou naladu a potrebuju se pobavit :-)
<Amynka> vojtech_t: je gentoo dev
<Amynka> xD
<vojtech_t> :-D
<h00ked> vojtech_t: tiskarska.... eeee..... praha malesice :D
<h00ked> a Amynka je widlak, kdo ji chce videt s vysackou tak na webexpo :D
<h00ked> teda doufam ze webexpo, ze si to nepletu :D
<vojtech_t> na webexpo nelezu, tam bych se zblaznil
<hubert_> Tvl, google pinguju na 3585ms. :(
<h00ked> hubert_: praha malesice, tam ho mam
<vojtech_t> hubert_: to jedes pres satelit?
<h00ked> hubert_: nemas posilat ping na google.jp :D v japonsku maji bordel :D
<h00ked> a nebo tam kde ta babka prerizla tu optiku :D
<hubert_> vojtech_t, Uiiiii, se sitarinou na me dopr. nechod. :D
<tigrid> ja mam ping na google.jp 400-500ms :-D
<vojtech_t> co to mate za pripojeni? ja mam 25-30ms
<h00ked> zdravím když dám něco kopírovat např. text a okno zavřu zůstane mi jen reference vlastně na nic .. da se to řešit nějakým managerem?? jakým a jak ... thx
<hubert_> Mi to na google.jp nechce fungovat, se to kouslo. :D
<tigrid> vidis vidis :-D
<h00ked> vojtech_t: ja mam na google.jp 121-138ms :D
<hubert_> SAkra, ti trpaslici jsou dneska fakt unaveni. :D
<vojtech_t> h00ked: aha, na .jp mám 150
<hubert_> Ja uz 3586!! :(
<tigrid> hmm ja uz mam taky 130-170 asi nejaky soused prestal stahovat :-) wifin tu mame hafo
<vojtech_t> :D
<h00ked> ze serveru mam prumer 9ms :D
<tigrid> na *.jp ?
<hubert_> Zabijte me. :D JA se bojim pingnout i router. :D
<h00ked> --- google.jp ping statistics ---
<h00ked> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 3014ms
<h00ked> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.673/18.958/13.218/5.109 ms
<h00ked> ale nevim co ktera kolonka presne je, neco je min, neco max, posledni je prumer a to ctvrty nemam tucha :D
<hubert_> random()? :D
<h00ked> asi
<tigrid> random :-D :-D
<h00ked> ale na google.cz mam prumer 32ms :D:D:D
<hubert_> :D
<vojtech_t> mdev = mean deviation = stredni odchylka
<tigrid> oo drsne dik
<tigrid> --- google.cz ping statistics ---
<tigrid> 14 packets transmitted, 14 received, 0% packet loss, time 13018ms
<tigrid> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 24.980/31.771/50.988/7.195 ms
<hubert_> Dost uz, ja se stydim...
<tigrid> pres wifi prosim :-D
<vojtech_t> no nic, bylo to tu s vama hezky, ale musim jit ven se psem; tak za jindy a nezlobte -- loguje se to tady :)
<h00ked> vojtech_t: a nemas pro me pomaleho vysvetleni, k cemu ze stredni odchylka je? imho je to cislo navic :D
<h00ked> aha :D
<h00ked> tigrid: ja mam doma taky wifi
<tigrid> prumerna odchylka od aritmeticekho prumeru si myslim
<h00ked> tigrid: jasne a k cemu mi to je? :D
<hubert_> Super, prumer z prumeru. D:
<h00ked> --- google.cz ping statistics ---
<h00ked> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9010ms
<h00ked> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 27.491/41.600/63.713/10.532 ms
<tigrid> abys vedel jak je ten prumer nepresny
<h00ked> jeste by mohla byt prumerna hodnota prumeru z prumeru... :D
<tigrid> jinak mne nic nenapada :-D
<hubert_> :D
<h00ked> tigrid: takze to shrneme - k hovnu :D
<tigrid> nooo ani ne :-D
<hubert_> Zprumerujem to tu vsechno a jdem se zahrabat. :D
<tigrid> my na neco podobneho delali projekt :-D
<h00ked> FIREFOX MI UKRADL JMENO BOTA A POJMENOVAL SI S NIM PROJEKT !!!!!
<hubert_> BEz se soudit.
<h00ked> nakaslat, osukam dceru reditele a pak mu poslu fotky z loznice :D
<hubert_> :D
<h00ked> jestli ma dceru v rozmezi 18-25 a je to kocka teda :D
<tigrid> si fandis :-D
<hubert_> To mi pripomina super citaci z lamera.. Ale nechce se mi ji psat, ani hledat. :D
<h00ked> :D:D
<tigrid> zkuste nekdo co udela alt+SysRq+B
<h00ked> How can I've restart my computer?
<h00ked> Give me ur IP, login and pwd
<h00ked> Ok, here is it
<h00ked> neco v tomhle smyslu? :D
<tigrid> ten alt je asi rychlejsi :-D
<hubert_> Hmm, kdyz uz jste se vsichni tak rozepsali, jak na toho answer-bota? 
<tigrid> hmm debata skoncila jo ? :-D
<hubert_> Tema vycerpano. :D Ale ja chci toho bota. :D
<tigrid> tak si na neho zahrej :-D
<hubert_> :D Prave, mne se nechce....
<h00ked> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=FF4_forever_alone.jpg
<h00ked> ?blackjack
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Hra zacne za jednu minutu! napis ?join k pridani se! »
<h00ked> kdyz uz jsme u tech botu, zapari nekdo? :D
<tigrid> ja to neznam :-D
<h00ked> yunife: pokeeeer :D
<tigrid> ?join
<hubert_> ?? Nevim, jak na to. :D
<h00ked> yunife: teda blackjack
<h00ked> hubert_: no pas tam krasne psane pokyny ;)
<hubert_> ?join
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Hra zacina! Hraci jsou h00ked, tigrid, hubert_. Kartu si vezmes ?card. Pokud jiz kartu nechces napis ?enough. h00ked zacina! »
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?card
<tigrid> mazec :-D
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Ok, tigrid Jsi dalsi na rade! »
<tigrid> ?card
<hubert_> :D
<tigrid> ?card
<tigrid> ?card
<tigrid> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Ok, hubert_ Jsi dalsi na rade! »
<hubert_> ?card
<tigrid> to je to do 21 ? :-D
<hubert_> ?card
<h00ked> jj
<hubert_> ?card
<tigrid> fajn ja si to myslel :-)
<hubert_> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Vitezem je hubert_ with the value of 21! »
<hubert_> :PP
<hubert_> :D
<tigrid> lol :-D
<h00ked> sem mel devatenact... :D
<tigrid> ja 18 :-D
<hubert_> Ja 17, pak rikam si jeste jednou a je to. :D
<h00ked> :D
<tigrid> daj jeste :-D
<hubert_> Znova? :D
<h00ked> ?blackjack
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Hra zacne za jednu minutu! napis ?join k pridani se! »
<tigrid> ?join
<hubert_> ?join
<h00ked> asi zkratim casovy limit na registraci :D
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Hra zacina! Hraci jsou h00ked, tigrid, hubert_. Kartu si vezmes ?card. Pokud jiz kartu nechces napis ?enough. h00ked zacina! »
<tigrid> jo :-D
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Ok, tigrid Jsi dalsi na rade! »
<hubert_> Podelals to. :D
<tigrid> ?card
<tigrid> ?card
<tigrid> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Ok, hubert_ Jsi dalsi na rade! »
<tigrid> mas 21 ? :-D
<hubert_> Ty taky. :D
<hubert_> ?card
<hubert_> ?card
<hubert_> ?card
<hubert_> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Hraci h00ked, tigrid, hubert_ maji stejne: 20. Zacina rozstrelove kolo. h00ked begins. »
<h00ked> lol :D
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?card
<tigrid> :-D :-D
<h00ked> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Ok, tigrid Jsi dalsi na rade! »
<tigrid> ?card
<tigrid> ?card
<tigrid> ?card
<tigrid> ?card
<hubert_> Ajajaj. :D
<tigrid> ?card
<hubert_> To je moc. :D
<tigrid> fak :-D
<tigrid> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Ok, hubert_ Jsi dalsi na rade! »
<hubert_> Vidim Ti do karet. :D
<hubert_> ?card
<hubert_> ?card
<hubert_> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Hraci h00ked, hubert_ maji stejne: 19. Zacina rozstrelove kolo. h00ked begins. »
<h00ked> :card
<hubert_> LOL. :D
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?card
<h00ked> ?enough
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Ok, hubert_ Jsi dalsi na rade! »
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « hubert_ seems to be sleeping... What the hell am i doing here!? »
<Aurora> « Blackjack » « Draw! All players dropped out! »
<hubert_> ?card
<hubert_> Hej?
<tigrid> tys to rozbil :-D
<tigrid> to musis ?hej
<hubert_> :D
<h00ked> mas 60 vterin na kartu, pak koncis :D
<hubert_> Hadam, ze jsem to propasl, co? :D
<hubert_> Za*any ping
<hubert_> :D
<tigrid> :-D
<h00ked> ?blackjack off
<h00ked> a mate po ptakach :D
<tigrid> ?blackjack
<tigrid> ja to nemuzu zapnout ? :-D
<h00ked> ne :D
<tigrid> dpc :-d
<hubert_> Mam hlad. :D cd /lednice/
<hubert_> Hmm, prazdno. :D
<tigrid> :-D :-D
<tigrid> lol cd /lednice/ :-D
<h00ked> to je divny teda :D
<hubert_> Tak cd /home/hubert/lednice/
<hubert_> :D
<h00ked> nebylo by lepsi neco ve stylu
<h00ked> ls /lednice && rcv jogurt > stul
<h00ked> :D:D
<hubert_> :D
<tigrid>  && rcv jogurt > stul
<hubert_> Takovy terminalista jeste nejsem. :(
<tigrid> toto uz neznam :-D
<h00ked> nebo jeste kdyz tam nenajde jogurt, tak tak zkusit dat random, at ti to neco hodi, ale treba mrazene zeleniny by ses asi moc nenajedl :D
<hubert_> Tak mozna mv /lednice/jogurty/jogobela /zaludek :D
<h00ked> pst :D
<vojtech_t> tak co, byli jste tu hodny?
<h00ked> bez lzicky? barbare :D
<h00ked> anoooo o:)
<hubert_> Ono to i tece. :D
<hubert_> vojtech_t, jak jinak? O:)
<h00ked> if /lednice/jogurt | get lzicka && put /stul && open && nakrmit :D
<hubert_> :D
<hubert_> Me staci ./nakrm_mne
<vojtech_t> ze ja do toho logu koukal...
<h00ked> hups
<hubert_> Ajajaj.
<h00ked> oni me v query donutili :D
<vojtech_t> vite, ze je to tady oficialni kanal urceny jako podpora?
<vojtech_t> jesteze irc admini neumi cesky...
<h00ked> sem prijde dotaz jednou, dvakrat do tydne... pak sem chodi prudit jeden windowsak...
<hubert_> Ktery? :D
<h00ked> hubert_: xchullit :D
<hubert_> h00ked, hmm, nekoho takoveho jsem tu jeste nepotkal.
<vojtech_t> bud rad
<hubert_> To je na tom tak zle?
<h00ked> vojtech_t: ty jsi ho tu taky uz potkal?
<vojtech_t> h00ked: mel jsem tu smulu...
<hubert_> Co je tedy zac?
<h00ked> podle tveho tonu jsem asi propasl neco zajimaveho...
<tigrid> blázen :-D
<vojtech_t> nudící se provokatér
<h00ked> ja mam podezreni, ze je to hulan :D
<hubert_> Myslis Hu*an? :D
<h00ked> jj
<h00ked> hubert_: ono to je uz oficialne sproste slovo, ze tam davas hvezdicku? :D
<hubert_> h00ked, Jo jo, me se z toho takhle nechec blit. :D
<h00ked> aha :D
<hubert_> On je takova kombinace Feministek a Ballmera. :D
<vojtech_t> on je jako Beetlejuice -- kdyz reknes jeho jmeno mockrat, tak se objevi, takze radsi s hvezdickou
<h00ked> mno... bohuzel.. ale zase na druhou stranu nekdo takovy byt musi... a k jeho smule, je celkem slavny :-)
<hubert_> Jo, ja k nemu obcas zajdu si pocist a zasmat se. :D
<hubert_> Zajimalo by me, kolik lidi kliklo na "CHCI ZDE BLOG!"
<h00ked> hubert_: u bananu? nejsem sebevrah :D
<hubert_> h00ked, Ja bych fakt chtel videt statistiku. :D
<h00ked> to je bezpecnejsi vzit vsechna sva citliva data a rozeslat je spamerum, at je poslou na svoje maillisty :D
<vojtech_t> nabourej se do bananu a precti si to tam :)
<h00ked> do bananu se nemusi bourat, to je to vtipne, zaklepes na porty a sit se hrouti, hrouti, hrouti.. :D
<hubert_> :D
<h00ked> tucnaci http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=Poor_guy.jpg :-)
<hubert_> http://myego.cz/item/video-jak-je-rychly-htc-hd2 To si musim pustit. :D
<h00ked> nahodou hd je celkem rychla, to je jedna z tech povedenejsich - je tam totiz stare WM 6.5.3 tusim a hooodne vykonne zelezo :-)
<hubert_> Ja mam radsi android. :)
<tigrid> ja mam radsi robota :-d
<hubert_> Nebo iPhone. 
<h00ked> tak jasne, ale hd2 je jeden z lepsich windowsich telefonu
<hubert_> Jo jo. Stejne bych na nej kopnul android. :D
<hubert_> http://www.lamer.cz/quote/40566 :))
<h00ked> asi jsem vymyslel novy job
<hubert_> Jakypak?
<h00ked> budu vyrabet psychogenni mrkev
<hubert_> ? :D
<h00ked> vsichni budou zdravi a veseli :D
<hubert_> :D:D
<hubert_> Zrale tak na lamera. :D
<h00ked> no tak to tam dej no.. :D
<hubert_> Nedam, vysrali by me. :D
<hubert_> Ikdyz... Jsem zvyklej. :D
<hubert_> Nemůžete přidat hlášku, pokud jste za poslední měsíc přidali 3 nebo více, které dosáhly záporného skóre
<hubert_> :D
<h00ked> jo, tak uz to zavedli, sem si nebyl jistej, dik :D
<hubert_> No jo, no. :D
<hubert_> Kdo je tu admin?
<tigrid> nikdo
<h00ked> vojtech_t: 
<tigrid> hubert_ was kicked by nikdo :-D :-D
<hubert_> :D
<hubert_> :D
<hubert_> Stara lamerina. :D
<hubert_> Pockej, ale...
<hubert_> Oukej, nekdo tu admin byt musi, ja se vykopnout nemuzu. :D
<vojtech_t> admini jsou vsichni kdo maji ubuntu cloak, proc myslite, ze jsem si ho dneska porizoval :P
<h00ked> hubert_: vojtech_t tu je vice mene "admin"
<hubert_> vojtech_t, coto? :D
<h00ked> vojtech_t: protoze jsi zly :D
<vojtech_t> :D
<vojtech_t> ted se me hezky bojte :D
<tigrid> zadne take
<hubert_> vojtech_t, jak se da regnout?
<tigrid> musis
<tigrid> sudo ted se mne bojte
<hubert_> :D
<vojtech_t> :D
<hubert_> vojtech_t, Jak ses regnul, to jsi psal Dennisovi?
<starejbar> bry vecer
<hubert_> Dobry.
<starejbar> ty jo dva dny bez irc
<starejbar> jsem malem neprezil
<tigrid> :-D :-D
<vojtech_t> hubert_: registrovat nick muzes normalne na freenode (dodam link), ale cloak je jen pro ubuntu members
<hubert_> vojtech_t, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<vojtech_t> hubert_: jo, presne tohle
<hubert_> Nekdo se zaregistroval prede mnou. :(
<hubert_> Zkusime to jinak.
<tigrid> :-D :-d
<_hubert_> Super, prislo mi to na mejl. :D
<tigrid> _hubret_ je ted znam jako__hubert__
<vojtech_t> :D
<_hubert_> Super, mel bych byt regnuty. :)
<h00ked> btw - je tu nekdo zbehly v CSS3 a chtel by udelat tym na ostravskem hackathlonu 23.-24. dubna v ostrave? :-)
<_hubert_> Kezby..
<h00ked> html5, canvas a jss tak davam, ale s CSS3 se porad nejak nekamaradim... :D
<tigrid> :-D :-D ne ale se zajdu kouknot
<_hubert_> Ikdybych to umel, tak se k vam nedostanu..
<h00ked> tak ja tam taky pojedu z prahy
<tigrid> hmm ja to budu mit par kilaku :-D
<_hubert_> Ja se tam nedostanu a to jsem u Opavy.
<h00ked> teda doufam... pokud do tydne nesezenu nekoho na design, tak to asi zrusim no...
<tigrid> tak jestli neni cas :-)
<_hubert_> Me nasi nepusti. :(
<h00ked> tak cas je, ale proste za 24 hodin neudelam kompletni aplikaci i s designem :D
<h00ked> to me mlada pusti hned a jeste mi i zaplati cestu aby si ode me na chvili odpocinula :D:D
<ZOMBitch>  h00ked je fakt , ze na to co dela ona doma nebudes mit cas myslet :P
<_hubert_> Zavidim... Mladou i ten pristup.. :D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: no imho si bude uzivat ticha, klidu apod :D
<ZOMBitch> ani ne prave, ma sptat CSS3 a jet taky :P
<_hubert_> JAj, jdu sem vpustit brachu, zatim. ;)
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: no... to by asi nedopadlo nejlip :D
<h00ked> navic jelikoz nema ani zaklady CSS tak by potrebovala tak tri mesice, takze... radsi ne :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> navic...
<h00ked> byt jsem vybavoval ja, takze... :D
<ZOMBitch> a je tvuj?
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> jj to jo
<h00ked> ale kdyz sem videl co chtela kupovat tak na me sly mrakoty :D
<ZOMBitch> tak to muzes jet v klidu :)
<h00ked> myslis, ze by mi zabalila kufry jo? :D
<ZOMBitch> takhle muze balit tak na dovcu :P
<ZOMBitch> 4692 kusu ozarene hase ...
<tigrid> red dwarf ? :-D
<ZOMBitch> j :)
<Amynka> vsude samej vojta
<Amynka> uz tu nenii
<Amynka> a jo je
<Amynka> a ne neni
<Amynka> ja nevim
<Amynka> vojtech_t: 
<Amynka> jo je
<Amynka> :D
<ZOMBitch> lol
<ZOMBitch> :D
<vojtech_t> ja jsem tu porad
<Amynka> vojtech_t: se z tebe stane jeste irceckar :)
<vojtech_t> Amynka: to ja jen kdyz ten xchat obsa zapnu, ale pravidlne sem nepolezu
<vojtech_t> to jsem se zase vyjadril jak tele...
<vojtech_t> do cestiny prelozeno: obcas kvuli necemu konkretnimu vlezu na irc a pak uz ten xchat nevypinam, takze jsem online cely den
<Amynka> vojtech_t: ahaa :)
<tigrid> gn
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-13
<tigrid> hele kdy se člověk stava linuxakem ? :-D
<h00ked_mobil> je tu nekdo, kdo dela s moodle?
<tigrid> podle toho co myslis pod tim "dela"
<tigrid> koukali jste nekdo na nove funkce ve photoshopu ? :-)
<tigrid> http://digiarena.e15.cz/inteligentni-funkce-photoshopu-cs5-berou-dech/ch-53367
<freax> dobry rano :)
<tigrid> heh :-D uz je odpoledne :-P
<tigrid> jinak bry rano no :-)
<h00ked_mobil> dela myslim administraci, spravu
<tigrid> tak to ne to neznam :-) ale jsem spokojenej uzivatel
<h00ked_mobil> uzivatel mi je k hovnu
<tigrid> dik no :-D
<h00ked_mobil> potrebuju najit backdoor nejaky :-D
<tigrid> chces to hacknou nebo co :-D
<h00ked_mobil> ceky
<h00ked_> tigrid, no tak jasne, k cemu jinemu by mi backdoor byl :D
<tigrid> nvm treba abys ho zavrel :-D
<h00ked_> to ani ne, to bych o tom backdooru vedel :D
<tigrid> no jestli se ti to povede dej vedet :-D
<h00ked_> aha
<h00ked_> tak pres sql injection to asi pude koukam :D
<tigrid> pude nebo nepude ?
<h00ked_> vypada to ze jo :D
<tigrid> a s jakym moodlem si to hrajes :-D
<h00ked_> s nasim skolnim
<tigrid> si mi moc nepomoh :-D
<h00ked_> k cemu je proboha port 3306 :D
<tigrid> utfg :-D
<h00ked_> mysql?
<h00ked_> pice to snad bezi na widlich, tam neni otevreny port 22 :D
<tigrid> :-D :-D
<h00ked_> b17.banan.cz - tak to jsou jasne widle :D
<tigrid> :-D
<h00ked_> ty pico
<h00ked_> nezabezpeceny telnet, to sem jeste nevidel :D
<tigrid> to je vzdalene pripojeni ne ?
<h00ked_> jj
<tigrid> hezkýý :-D :-D
<tigrid> smaž jim DB :-d
<h00ked_> nechce me to pustit na admina, ale snad tam dostanu script na odposlouchavani portu :D
<tigrid> skoda ze musim pryc rad bych si poslech jak dopadnes :-D
<tigrid> bb
<h00ked_> ted sedim ve skole, takze dopadnu asi az doma, tady nemam takove moznosti :D
<supersasho> caute vospolok
<h00ked> bry den :o)
<_hubert_> Caute :)
<_hubert_> Heledte, tentokrat potrebuju pomoct. :D
<freax> _hubert_: cau.. jako bys tu byl prvne... pis rovnou s cim ;-)
<_hubert_> Ja vim, jenom jsem chtel vedet, kdo tu kouka. :D Jak se da zruswit i vrchni gnome panel? Nejak jsem se zabouch do docku..
<freax> _hubert_: pravy na nem a "odstranit tento panel" :-)
<_hubert_> Az na to, ze vrchni to nepodporuje.. Je nejak zamknuty asi..
<freax> _hubert_: tak smaz spodni a horni presun dolu :D
<_hubert_> :D :D Tomu rikam pomoc. :D Ne, taky nefunguje. :D Mozna to bude trayem..
<_hubert_> Ne, neni to ani trayem..
<freax> _hubert_: ty chces smazat oba ty panely?
<_hubert_> Jo jo,nechat jenom dock. ;)
<freax> _hubert_: ok... tady mas howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652367
<_hubert_> Diky, zkusim. ;)
<freax> _hubert_: nz :)
<_hubert_> freax, co Ty, pouzivas nejaky ten dock? :)
<freax> _hubert_: ne ne.. kdyz uz ikonky tak maly. moc se mi nelibi ty hovada sedici v docku :)
<_hubert_> Tak ja mam ikonky vetsinou nejmensi, jak jdou, dock se skryva pri prekriti oknem a jenom po najeti mysli se ikonka zvetsuje..
<h00ked> bry den
<_hubert_> Dobry, dobry.
<freax> _hubert_: to prekrejvani by me stvalo a i nejmensi dockovy ikonky sou pro me moc velky :-D u me by dock nemel moc smysl.. ikonek tu mam malo. vetsinu veci stejne spoustim z terminalu..
<freax> h00ked: dobrej :)
<_hubert_> freax, no jo, ja mam radsi ten dock, je me to takovy prijemny. :)
<freax> _hubert_: vzdyt jo.. kazdej at si vybere co mu vyhovuje :)
<_hubert_> Jo jo. :) Sakra, proc ma nautilus jiny motiv, nez cokoli jineho? :O
<_hubert_> Jdu to zkusit odhlasit..
<hubert_> Super, vsechno funguje, jak ma, dock nadherny... :)
<freax> :)
<hubert_> Samozrejme, freax, diky. :)
<freax> hubert_: nz ;)
<freax> hnusny pocasi... clovek by rek, ze ho to aspon udrzi doma u prace, ale nic se mi nechce :/
<hubert_> Ja sedim doma nemocny, mel bych sprtat php a nic... 
<ZOMBitch> chtete utrit slzu? :P
<hubert_> :D Potrebuju vytrit podlahu, jestli mas zajem... :D
<ZOMBitch> to ani ne ;)
<hubert_> Takze je to zase na mne... Anebo se na to vykaslu. :D
<FrostyX> hubert_: to je reseni
<ZOMBitch> koukam, ze snad v patek by melo prestat chcat, uz aby to bylo ...
<hubert_> FrostyX, Jo jo, to urcite ano. Vsak ja to jednou udelam..
<ZOMBitch> vzdy je nejake reseni ;)
<hubert_> Hmm, ta integrovana grafika je na houby. MA jiny DVI, nez redukce na VGA, kterou ma muj dalsi monitor..
<areon> hnusný počasí
<hubert_> Hele, rm -rf smaze pouze aktualni partition, nebo komplet disk?
<FrostyX> podle toho co tam dosadis za adresar
<freax> hubert_: chybi ti tam parametr co chces mazat.. myslis "rm -rf /"? zalezi na tom, jestli je mas mountly
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: smaze to co chces mazat ...
<FrostyX> Tak ten to rekl nejlepe :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<freax> jn :)
<ZOMBitch> nehonte mi ego kua :D
<hubert_> Ja to vidim tak, ze me ten prikaz prilis desi na to, abych to zkusil. :D
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: nejjednodussi cesta je imho 'man rm' ;)
<hubert_> ZOMBitch, Ja to vidim na nautilus. :)
<h00ked> hubert_: tak zkus ve virtualku :-)
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: naco?
<hubert_> ZOMBitch, Ale jenom tak procitam lamera..
<FrostyX> jojo, nekteri jim tam hezky radili :-D
<hubert_> Ja si davam pozor a do terminalu lezu malokdy... Obcas, kdyz pinguju, nebo komliluju c++, nebo si jenom tak hraju..
<hubert_>  :D
<FrostyX> kdyz nenapises zrovna rm -fr /, tak je to v pohode. nekdy mam taky strach to pouzit, ale kdyz dosadis celou cestu - rm -fr /home/hubert/slozka, tak nemusis mit strach ze smazes neco jineho
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: si zkus 'rm -ri /' ten se te zepta na kazdou kktinu ... pokud chces pouze neco existuje parametr '--one-file-system' ... ale v ubuntu bys musel stejnak rusit 'rm -rf --no-preserve-root' mam ten pocit :)
<hubert_> Ja to vidim tak, ze zustanu u toho nautilu. :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<hubert_> Libi se mi anketa na themiss.cz, dava mi moznost volby dvou OS. :)
 * ZOMBitch nepodpori dale tento pristup ...
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: nejsem uplna svine :D
<FrostyX> hubert_: a nebo udelej to co rikal zomb. nainstaluj si nejaky virtualni system a tam si s tim dosytosti vyhraj. pak tam klidne flakni to rm -fr / at vidis co to udela :)
<hubert_> ZOMBitch, ja vim, ja vim. :D 
<hubert_> FrostyX, Me by spis zajimalo, co by to udelalo na liveCD..
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: nic :)
<h00ked> krucinal
<h00ked> on cata komplet prekopal pribeh DK :(
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: resp nevadilo by to nicemu, onen prikaz by se provedl, ale po restartu jedes dal :)
<FrostyX> h00ked: :'( to je v haji
<hubert_> ZOMBitch, No prave, ono to CD premazat nejde...
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: jestli ale mas namountovane nejake disky ... :P
<h00ked> mi povidej
<h00ked> me se ten pribeh libil :D
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: se nahrava do ram
<hubert_> ZOMBitch, Jop, taky me napadlo.
<ZOMBitch> ;)
<hubert_> No nic, jdu se najist, nejsem perpetuum mobile. :)
<ZOMBitch> netroufnu si rict presne, pac jsem to nikdy nezkoumal, ale mozna to jede cele v tmpfs pak ... mozna :)
<h00ked> za pul hodky zacina na #ubuntu-cloud comunity meeting ;)
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: nejsi jo? tj smutny, ja myslel, ze uz nikdo takovej neni :P
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: necham si ho ujit jako ty predesle? :))
<h00ked> :D
<hubert_> Chci na Ubuntu Natty Release Party. :(
<ZOMBitch> ja chci vyhrat miliony, pak si tu party udelam kdy se mi bude chtit :D
<hubert_> :D
<hubert_> Alespon jednou na takovem srazu byt bych chtel...
<freax> si udelam vlastni Linux party :P nebo to spojim a usporadam Linux & Q3A party :)
<ZOMBitch> hh
<hubert_> :D
<ZOMBitch> freax: nesel nidefrag kua, to me docela nemalo sere :(
<ZOMBitch> * mi defrag ... :)
<h00ked> freax: pokud tam bude na poradu dne open arena, tak si zamlouvam misto :D
<ZOMBitch> zapomen, q34ever :P
<hubert_> OA! O:(
<hubert_> *O:)
<freax> hh :)
<freax> ZOMBitch: bracha ted taky nejakou dobu nebehal, ze mu to prej neslo... behas na q3df.org? :)
<ZOMBitch> freax: nebeham nikde,pac mi ten defrag nejde ...
<ZOMBitch> freax: jinak je mi to putna vcelku kde beham, a ted po masazi QL mam pocit, ze klido vanilla + cpm rouvnou :)
<h00ked> jaj ono to je v sobotu... to tam asi pojedu :/
<freax> hh :) me sere, ze ted nemam vubec na Q cas :/ az nejakej bude, tak musim zacit hrotit do kamika.. se chvastal, jak si udela svuj Q3A server s defragem a se vsim. tak sem na nej zvedavej :)
<ZOMBitch> freax: to neni prob, jeste mam conf ;)
<areon> chodi sem porad ten...........
<ZOMBitch> uz ani ne :)
<freax> ZOMBitch: tak to jo.. az to bude aktualni, tak bych se treba ozval hm? :)
<hubert_> Hu*an uz zase sype spinu na iPad, to si musim precist. :D
<ZOMBitch> freax: klidne :)
<hubert_> Hu*an je kokot. :D
<h00ked> kurnik, bych mel konecne napichnout ten moodle...
<hubert_> h00ked, Moodle?
<hubert_> Co myslite, na informatiku (stredni) se nedostanu. Pokud udelam prijimacky na gympl (jakoze udelam ;)) mam jit tam a vedet houby, nebo na mechanika serizovace, kde se neco dozvim a maturita bude stejne?
<h00ked> jj
<h00ked> na IT se dostanes :D
<h00ked> ja co sem delal prijimacky na IT stredni... to byla fraska, ze tam prijit ozraly, tak mam 100% :D
<hubert_> Nedostanu, jsem 31 POD CAROU, tzn sbohem, vysnene povolani. Jenze prijimacky na IT nemam....
<h00ked> a navic.. IT skola vice mene neni potreba
<h00ked> ja po roce zmenil skolu, obchodka a je to :D
<h00ked> edit: soukroma obchodka :D
<hubert_> Hmm, kolik Tobe vlastne je?
<h00ked> 21
<h00ked> ale papirove
<hubert_> Fiha, zda se mi to, nebo jsem jediny, komu je 15 a obrazi tyhle IRCcka?
<h00ked> po fyzicke a psychicke strance je muj strohy odhad 35 :D
<hubert_> Ceho co? :D Komui hadas? :D
<hubert_> *komu
<h00ked> omg
<h00ked> umi nekdo s tim debilnim FB? :D
<hubert_> Jop, co potrebujes? :D
<h00ked> vytvoril sem udalost a potrebuju ji rozeslat pratelum :D
<hubert_> Jaj. :D Tam najdi tlacito pouvat pratele, nebo tak nejak. :D
<h00ked> to hledam, ale nevidim :D:D
<hubert_> Ctrl+f. :
<hubert_> :D
<h00ked> ha, nalezeno
<h00ked> ale porad je to debilita :D
<hubert_> Sakra, proc nemuzu nick zmenit na 906090? :(
<hubert_> Ikdyz 16b8ff je taky pekna barva...
<h00ked> :D
<hubert_> Proc to doprcic nejde? :(
<h00ked> jebu to
<hubert_> Co je na tom doprcic spatne?
<hubert_> $barva = $_GET['barva'];
<hubert_>   $barva = "#$barva";
<hubert_> Aha, chyba v html, ne php. :D
<FrostyX> _hubert_: z kama se ucis php ?
<_hubert_> FrostyX, No, ja jsem to pobral trochu z prikladu, ale hodne mi dalo linuxsoft.cz.
<FrostyX> mel jsem takovy fajn pdfka, ale tak nejak jsem o ne prisel pri mazani stareho systemu. 
<FrostyX> kdybych je nekde schrastil, dam ti vedet
<_hubert_> Ja jsem si stahl prave to z linuxsoftu jako html, protoze muj provider je parchant... Ale pokud najdes, budu jenom rad. :)
<FrostyX> budu muset kouknout doma na disk co mam u nasich v pc. mam tam nejaky zalohy. melo by to tam nekde byt, jen je v nich takovej bordel, ze jsem to nikdy nenasel
<FrostyX> :-D
<_hubert_> Ja mam rozdeleny disk na zalohu a linux. Na zalohu radsi nesaham, jenom pribyva.. :D
<ZOMBitch> cool az padne disk, nemas ani jedno :D
<_hubert_> Disk je novy, snad chvili vydrzi. :D
<ZOMBitch> aha, jo mrda na tohle spolehat :D
<_hubert_> Nestras. :D
<ZOMBitch> to uz ty data prakticky vlastne nemas :)
<freax> :D
<_hubert_> Hele, klidek! :D Ted z Tebe neusnu. :D
<FrostyX> jo, ja to taky tak mam .. mam oddil kam se ukladaj kazdou hodinu dulezite data, ale je fakt, ze kdyz se rozmrda disk, bude to spatny. takze planuju zalohovat jeste na ftp
<freax> zalohovat aspon 2x ;) ne jednou a na ten samej disk :D
<starejbar> zalohovat aspon 3x :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: no mel by si dat ALESPON 1 DALSI kopii zalohy nekde jinde ... jak rika ;)
<_hubert_> Klidek. :D
<starejbar> na tri zeleza apson 100kilaku od sebe
<ZOMBitch> starejbar: nejlepe :)
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: co? :D
<starejbar> ja teda mam tri zalohy, z toho dve po ruce a jednu prave tech 100kilaku :D
<_hubert_> :D
<starejbar> aspon na ni nemuzes hrabat
<freax> taky to mam zalohovany 3x ..lepsi bejt paranoidni, nez se pak proklinat :)
<starejbar> jen doufam ze otec neodpali hadr :D
<_hubert_> Ja nemam kam zalohovat. :( :D :D
<ZOMBitch> u nejdulezitejsich (pro me, confy :D ) dat mam HDD,server,dropbox, vypalim 1 mesicne CD :)
<starejbar> aha drop box a komp v praci jsem uplne zapomel :D
<_hubert_> Konecne vlastni script, co mi ukazuje barvy. :))
<ZOMBitch> freax: presne jak rikas, lepsi v tomhle uplne silet :)
<freax> "Jen slaboši zálohují. Opravdoví muži jen nahrají důležité soubory na FTP a nechají zbytek světa, aby udělal mirror." :D ..ale uz nevim kdo to prohlasil :)
<starejbar> mam pocit ze Linus
<ZOMBitch> starejbar: mam tehle kktinek vic, ale tak dropbox je zastuje nejvic :)
<_hubert_> http://www.lamer.cz/quote/40856 :D :D
<starejbar> kurna proklinam ten blbej napad dat si vypinac wifi na levej win key
<ZOMBitch> :))
<ZOMBitch> starejbar: tak to verim :d
<ZOMBitch> aspon kombinace se shiftem nebo tak neco bych to dal :)
<starejbar> njn kdyz ja jsem to chtel mit jednoduchy
<starejbar> a ted jsem ponekud linej to premapovat
<starejbar> treba na druhym mam terminal :D
<starejbar> mozna je prohodim
<starejbar> horsi je ze tahle stara klavesnice ma jen levej ctrl takze se proste dost casro prehmatnu
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> ani nevim co je pravej ctrl, to je nekde na klavesnici? :P
<starejbar> nevim asi jo :D
<starejbar> nebo nebyvaj dva? tak jako alty?
<ZOMBitch> tam bych si moh klidne nabindovat smazani profilu a bezel bych na tom dokud by se mi nejaky pako nevrtalo v pc :))
<starejbar> freax: http://zdrojak.root.cz/clanky/o-programovani-prevazne-nevazne/
<starejbar> :D
<ZOMBitch> no a ceskej layout jeste ty alty rozdeluje, total mazec :D
<starejbar> to jo, 
<starejbar> a jeste lepsi je to pod xpama 
<freax> starejbar: jooo tam sem to vzal.. sem si nejaky ty hlasky zkopcil na disk..  ale autor tam neni :/
<starejbar> njn\
<WKate> cau
<FrostyX> ahoj
<ZOMBitch> cz
<starejbar> jsem to mel vodsad nejak zafixovany botam jsou hlasky od linuse
<starejbar> hi
<starejbar> hej ale tohle je taky pekny
<starejbar> Myslím, že Microsoft to pojmenoval „.Net“ proto, aby to při výpisu v Unixu nebylo vidět.
<_hubert_> :))
<starejbar> kurna wifi vypnuto/zapnuto
<starejbar> opet
<starejbar> uz vim proc
<starejbar> mackam to misto zetka
<ZOMBitch> :))
<ZOMBitch> mala klavesnice ne?
<starejbar> proste jsou hned nad sebou
<starejbar> asi je vyloupu a poskladam podle abecedy
<ZOMBitch> ... hned nad nima je i 'a q 1' a nemackas ty pod nima :D
<starejbar> he?
<starejbar> no to ne
<starejbar> jen se mi proste notes na kline kejkla a obcas macknu vedle
<starejbar> zvlast s mym psanim 
<starejbar> "vsema" sedmi apul
<ZOMBitch> njn, kdyz neni pevnej podklad tak to stoji za h...., to pak chapu :)
<freax> starejbar: mam pro tebe reseni.. si nakodi soft pro rozpoznavani gest obliceje pomoci webky a dej si zapnuti/vypnuti wifi treba na tri mrknuti levym okem :D
<starejbar> :D
<freax> starejbar: snad nemas tiky :D
<ZOMBitch> :))))
<starejbar> :D:D
<starejbar> ZOMBitch: a hlavne ze jsem si kupoval jakousi podlaozku, o ktery nevim kde se vali
<starejbar> freax: asi by to chtelo jeste kombinovat se vstupem z mikrofonu
<freax> starejbar: pomoci mikrofonu bych si zase objednaval automaticky pizzu, kdyz by mi krucelo v zaludku :D
<ZOMBitch> starejbar: videl jsem akorat jednu a takovej plastovej srac bych nedal ani korunu, mozna se delaj ale i jiny :)
<starejbar> ted premyslim, proc jsem si vlastne mapoval klavesu na vypnuti wifi, kdyz v 99% procentech pripadu stejne bez wifi nemuzu fungovat
<ZOMBitch> vyuzivam pro setreni energiee na ntb :)
<starejbar> :ZOMBitch: no tahle je z nejaky akce v Ikea a nenito uplne nejhorsi
<starejbar> no to ja taky, ale stejne kdyz neco plichtim na notesu tak potrebuju wifinu
<ZOMBitch> starejbar: me stve jak to proste opet lezi narovny placce a nijak se tam nedostava vzduch pod notes :/
<ZOMBitch> ja jak kdy, kdyz neco datlim v editoru, tak nepotrebuju byt online :)
<starejbar> taky fakt
<starejbar> no a to chlazeni je pravda
<starejbar> jsem se ted doparil k dockovaci stanici, a asiji budu muset kuchnout a narvat do ni vetrak
<ZOMBitch> mel jsem dva silonove hranolky na pod notes, ale zas nevim kde to je :d
<ZOMBitch> starejbar: skoda, ze vyrobce nikdy svuj vyrobek dostatecne netestoval ... by tam byl vetrak hned :)
<freax> kamos si udelal husty chlazeni na notebook.. staci krabice od pizzy, ve spravnych mistech udelat diru, vlozit vetrak a pohodaaa :)
<ZOMBitch> letim chrapat, gn vy tu ;)
<_hubert_> DEsktop. :)
<freax> ZOMBitch: mej se.. gn
<_hubert_> ZOMBitch, Dobrou. ;) :)
<starejbar> gn ZOMBE
<_hubert_> To je super, naucit se php a nevedet, co delat. :D
<starejbar> :D
<_hubert_> Aww, jak ja miluju Ubuntu font. :))
<starejbar> mno nic mizim lidi, zas si prijdu postezovat :D
<_hubert_> Taky mizim, brou. 
<supersasho> majte sa banda
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-14
<h00ked> ty vole na ubuntu-cloud debatili do pul seste do rana..
<_hubert_> Caute.
<starejbar> a jsem tu zas
<starejbar> hoj
<freax> starejbar: cau :)
<starejbar> tak jsem dneska spachal brutalni opravu zdroje od notebooku tsl spojkama :D
<starejbar> jsem zvedav jak dlouho to vydrzi
<_hubert_> Caute.
<_hubert_> Drsne, vzdycky, jak pozdravim, tak Leskoo zmizi na ping. :D
<starejbar> ?D
<_hubert_> Sakra, oni mi k tem houslim nedodali ekvalizer. :D
<starejbar> http://www.abclinuxu.cz/clanky/komiks-xkcd-876-uvezneny
<starejbar> hezky
<starejbar> zvlast ta diskuse pod tim
<_hubert_> Hmm, omix jsem nepochopil a v diskusi plno rozumbradu. :D
 * starejbar usilovne predstira umorne pracovni nasazeni
 * freax nema silu ani predstirat..
<_hubert_> Paní Schrodingerova vycíta svemu manzelovi: "Prosimte, co jsi vyvadel s tou kockou, vzdyt je napul mrtva!" :D
<freax> :D
<_hubert_> http://www.lamer.cz/quote/24312 :)) :D
<starejbar> heh
<_hubert_> Sakra, hosi, jak muzu blokovat vyhledavani slov (z nejakeho blacklistu) na youtube? :(
<h00ked> muhuhuhehahi
<_hubert_> Neurážej!
<h00ked> neurazim, raduju se
<_hubert_> A copak?
<h00ked> povedlo se mi ziskat admina na skolni moodle :D
<h00ked> horsi na tom je, ze tam nemuzu delat bordel, aby na me neprisli.. :D
<_hubert_> :D Jak dlouho se uz o tohle pokousim... :D
<_hubert_> Kam jsi vubec na skole?
<h00ked> http://www.pbvos.cz/?page_id=23
<_hubert_> W7 pro studenty zdarma?! :O Pekne blba skola..
<h00ked> myslim, ze to nikdo nevyuzil ;) :D
<_hubert_> :D Pockej a tam ucitele pouzivaji wokna?
<h00ked> tak pul na pul
<_hubert_> Ajajaj. 
<bckzs> ritky cafte
<bckzs> mate niekto skusenosti z autoconfiguracnym scriptom pre webove prehladace???
<_hubert_> Ja urcite ne, ackoli si nejsem jisty, o co jde..
<bckzs> _hubert_, ak mrknes treba do firefoxu v nastevenie siete. tam kde je proxy.. existuje aj kolonka "vyuzit autoconfiguracny skriopt"
<_hubert_> Hmm, nemam zdani. ;)
<bckzs> tak jako mne to funguje.. definovanu proxy tam skrsz ten skript mam ale ja by som chcel aj nejake vychytavky
<_hubert_> Ja se v tom nehrabu, mne je to jedno. ;)
<_hubert_> No nic, mejte se, zatim. ;)
<h00ked> RSA Security bylo hacknuto... to jestli se dari hackovat primo certifikacni autority... k cemu to teda potom je? :D
<supersasho> aby si mal klamlivy pocit bezpecia :)
<_hubert_> Caute. 
<h00ked> krucinal... zase mam malo goldu :(
<_hubert_> Co hrajes? :D
<h00ked> wowko
<_hubert_> Ajajaj. :D
<s1m0n> ahoj, origos?
<h00ked> jj
<s1m0n> srv?
<h00ked> to je ale jenom zaminka, ja totiz delam guild web vis :D
<h00ked> Drak'thul
<s1m0n> tam taky postavu :)
<h00ked> ja mam zase na burning blade, ale nehraju tam
<_hubert_> Tuxcart rulez. :D
<h00ked> worgen mage 53lvl
<s1m0n> ja hraju hlavne na thunderhornu
<h00ked> o tom sem ani neslysel :D
<_hubert_> Tak premyslim, k cemu se hodi JavaScript?
<h00ked> no u me k pochroumanym nervum :D
<_hubert_> Hej, ale fakt, jako, kdyz umim PHP, k cemu by mi byl js?
<freax> h00ked: :D
<freax> _hubert_: k cemu? tech moznosti je mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooc.. :) 
<_hubert_> freax, Uz jsi jako google. :D Pokud se za kazdym o skryva jedna stranka vysledku.... :D
<freax> hh :)
<freax> _hubert_: vem si treba, ze fb jede celej za pomoci js ;-)
<freax> _hubert_: rika ti neco ajax? :)
<_hubert_> freax, ztovna jsem o nem chtel napsat. :D
<_hubert_> freax, ja si o tom cetl dneska..
<freax> _hubert_: tak jak se muzes ptat k cemu by ti byl js? :)
<_hubert_> freax, No, hele, co ja vim, tak Ajax se zaklada na js, ne? Tzn. By pro me bylo vyhodnejsi se naucit ajax a ne js, ne?
<freax> _hubert_: koukni se treba co dokaze jQuery, nebo jeste lip ExtJS ;-)
<_hubert_> freax, ajajaj, to je byrokracie. uplne jsi mi pripomel http://www.lamer.cz/quote/8558. :))
<_hubert_> Zkusim ten ajax. Ale odkud?
<freax> _hubert_: tak jasne.. Ajax je JS.. ale JS toho dokaze mnohem vic nez jen to co dela Ajax..
<_hubert_> freax, Me se na tom Ajaxu libi to, ze nemusi refreshovat stranky. Nevim proc, ale libi..
<freax> _hubert_: muzes pouzit treba to jQuery.. tam sou Ajaxovy funkce.. nebo jestli ti jde jen o Ajax, tak je asi zbytecny vyuzivat cely jQuery
<_hubert_> Ja chci zkusit jenom ten Ajax.
<_hubert_> hmm, zucastnite se dnesniho IRC meetingu?
<h00ked> jj
<h00ked> od osmi?
<_hubert_> Jop.
<freax> _hubert_: dal bych ti svoje Ajaxovy funkce, ale ted nevim kde to mam.. weby uz sem nejakej ten patek nedelal. Googli.. na netu je toho o Ajaxu kopice..
<_hubert_> freax, Jop, nekde neco najdu, snad to dotahnu alespon do pulky. :D
<_hubert_> Přečtete diakritiku? :D
<h00ked> jj
<_hubert_> Super, konečně můžu psát, jako já. :D
<_hubert_> *neví, jak se dělají ty zprávy za hvězdičkou.
<_hubert_> Neví...m. :D
 * h00ked to taky nevi :D
<_hubert_> :(
<_hubert_> :D :D
 * h00ked ono mu to dela samo
<_hubert_> Vytahuješ se, že umíš psát barevně? :D
 * h00ked se vytahuje s hvezdickou :D
 * freax se smeje :D
 * _hubert_ Už na to přišel, parchant. :D ... Snad..
<freax> :)
<_hubert_> Ha! Já tušil, že to musí jít. :D
 * h00ked ma po zabave, fnuk :(
 * _hubert_ Už se taky směje. :D
<_hubert_> Tak to vypadá, že bez znalosti js jsem s Ajaxem v pr.....avidelné depresi, jde se na js. :( :D
<h00ked> to jsi i se znalosti cehokoliv... :D
<h00ked> nebo aspon ja teda jo :D
<_hubert_> Mělo tam být najíst, no. :D
<_hubert_> Ale já pádím. ;)
<h00ked> a konecne hura do Northrendu :D
<h00ked> tak sup sup, vsichni na #ubuntu-cz-meeting :D
<vojtech_t> h00ked: neplas, az v osm...
<h00ked> tak at to potom neni samy join jako minule, se v tom skoro nedalo cist :-)
<freax> tjn :D
<vojtech_t> stejne budou lidi porad chodi pozde, to je vzdy a vsude
<freax> a jeste k tomu skoro kazdej pozdravil kdyz prisel, tak se v tom clovek lehko ztratil :)
<vojtech_t> obcas lezu i po "oficialnejsich" setkanich a tam je to taky, toho se asi zbavit nedá
<vojtech_t> leda v osm prepnout mistnost na soukromou :)
<ZOMBitch> freax: join/quit msg muzes filtrovat ...
<ZOMBitch> resp srvmsg :)
<freax> ZOMBitch: coz to jo, ale ty pozdravy tezko :) i kdyz.. asi by to taky slo pomoci nejakyho scriptu..
<freax> ach jo.. mam hlad, nemam tu nic k jidlu a nikam se mi chodit nechce :-/
<ZOMBitch> freax: jo asi slo aspon zakladni - hello,hi,..
<ZOMBitch> :D
<freax> jn :)
<supersasho> inac este ze ste to tu spomenuli, zasa by som bol zabudol :)
<h00ked> da, zamknout dvere, nebo dat kanal na heslo po zacatku :D
<freax> ty lidi sou fakt uplne debilni :D http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/reklamni-tetovani-na-celo-chtelo-pres-200-lidi-vyber-skoncil-predcasne-1in-/ekonomika.aspx?c=A110414_151433_ekonomika_abr
 * _hubert_ Zápis do hvězdného deníku: Nikdy nejíst jogurt, o kterém nevím, kdy jsem si ho přinesl..
<vojtech_t> _hubert_: TIP: na většině potravin se nacházejí taková malá čísílka napovídající do kdy je vhodné danou potravinu ještě konzumovat
<_hubert_> vojtech_t, Jo jo, ale nečekal jsem, že bych tu mohl něco takového skladovat takhle dlouho...
<h00ked> _hubert_: mam ozkouseno, ze jogurty od mullera vydrzi o 14 dni dele a nic se s nima nestane :D
<_hubert_> h00ked, Píšu si. :D :D
<h00ked> http://www.lamer.cz/quote/58821 - dokaze nas*at :D
<_hubert_> Ajajaj. :D
<_hubert_> http://www.lamer.cz/quote/27235 lorem ipsum... :D
 * _hubert_ chce zbohatnout na hotfile, paypal přece má...
<freax> go -> #ubuntu-cz-meeting
<h00ked> tak upgrade se nepovedl, ntb je rozjebany... :D
<_hubert_> Ty si nedáš pokoj, co? :D
<h00ked> Amynka: ?
<freax> h00ked: tak to potesi :D
<starejbar> hmm tak jsem se precenil, slibil jsem zene ze ji rozchodim webku a prd
<ZOMBitch> Leskoo: to mas takhle 'cool' sve ISP nebo si s tim porad hrajes? :)
<starejbar> :D
<Guest57122> ZOMBitch: sorry. mame tu nejakej problem se siti
<starejbar> frosty se nam schovava :d
<FrostyX> to samo :-D
<Amynka> h00ked: ??
<h00ked> Amynka: jestli sledujes meeting
<h00ked> tu porad sedim strizlivy a nevim co psat... :D
<Amynka> h00ked: kamo sem si pustila fsck
<Amynka> na namountovanou ext4 partisnu
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> :D
<Amynka> omylem
<Amynka> sem na livecd
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> loool :D
<Amynka> jj
<Amynka> nemam niiic
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> zalohy?
<Amynka> tj fuk
<Amynka> nebylo tam nic dulezityho
<Amynka> tak nic
<Amynka> uz to funguje
<Amynka> xD
<vojtech_t> tady plaší a nakonec nic
<vojtech_t> kde mám dávat průchod své vrozené škodolibosti?
<Amynka> vojtech_t: jiste ze
<h00ked> Amynka: skoda :D
<_hubert_> Ten slogan by mě fakt zajímal. :D
<_hubert_> TomasBrincil, Jak je to tedy s tím sloganem? Nějak jsem to nepostřehl..
<TomasBrincil> To nikdo moc neví :)
<_hubert_> Ajajaj. Řešili až nedořešili. 
<Kedrigern> Já bych možná zpřesňoval tu cílovku. A taky naopak rozostřoval. 
<_hubert_> Imho je hloupost něco takového cílit na skupinu... Ikdyž je to jenom můj názor..
<h00ked> tam je imho problem - na jakou skupinu?
<_hubert_> Já bych to "cílil" na všechny...
<h00ked> tak nejak
<h00ked> jenze vsichni jsou nikdo... to je proste vecny problem... :D
<_hubert_> To chce něco chytlavého, ale jednoduchého..
<Kedrigern> Na všechny je to k ničemu. Mladé holky by zaujaly ledatak Ubuntu boty.  Reklamu musíme cílit na lidi, kteří mají reálný potenciál / možnost si Ubuntu nainstalovat. Pro všechny zbylé je to jen o tom ukotvit značku v podvědomí.
<_hubert_> Něco, co by Hu*ana posadilo na prdel. :D
<h00ked> Kedrigern: ale tak ikdyz to budou mit v podvedomi, tak casem si muzou rict "hele sem kdysi videl nejake to Ubuntu..." a koukne na to, je to tak blbe nicnerikajici nazev, ze v hlavne imho uvizne, ostatne jako nazev vetsiny distribuci :D
<h00ked> tak repost o ubuntu natty release party co sem postnul uz ma 32 UIP precteni :-)
<_hubert_> Jo jo, Ubuntu je chytlavé slovo. :D Super by byl slogan, který přímo neřekne, o co jde..
<h00ked> no bohuzel at se snazim jak se snazim, tak se mi to proste nerymuje asi s Gates ani s Ballmer ani s Jobs.... :D
<_hubert_> Zkuste prozměnu něco, co funguje. - Ubuntu :D
<h00ked> Chcete nasrat Microsoft? Nekradte widle, nainstalujte Ubuntu :D
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> Hulán je kretén, přejděte na linux. :D
<h00ked> to sice je, ale o nej se moc lidi nezajima...
<h00ked> krom tech fake uctu, pod kterejma pise sam hulan :D
<_hubert_> Jo jo, jednou bych chtěl potkat toho woknaře, co s ním pořád strašíte. :D
<h00ked> ja ho potkal, neni o co stat ;)
<freax> myslite pana xhulita? :D
<h00ked> no ja myslim ze jo :D
<freax> to je dobrej exot no :D
<Kedrigern> "Ubuntu - víc než jen tučňák." - to mi přijde jako docela dobrý slogan.
<_hubert_> Kedrigern, Imho to neprojde, málokdo si spojí Ubuntu - Linux - tux...
<h00ked> ti reknou - Co ma ta nadavka spolecnyho s tucnakem? :D
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> Stačí něco, jako: 9 z 10 žen doporučuje Ubuntu jako nejlepší systém. :D
<janik> ono bude nejlepší ubuntu vůbec nespojovat s prokletým slovem "linux"
<Kedrigern> Ale o to nejde. Tohle je reklama. Ta nikdy nedává smysl. Naopak kus záhadnosti (nepochopení) je nášlap na virál. A to je to nejdůležitější. Tučňák je super zviřátko a nikdo se neznechutí - spíš se začne pídit o co jde.
<janik> linux je pro exoty
<janik> linux je prokletá dosovská řádka
<Kedrigern> Hulan je pro exoty. Linux je Android, Linux je Kindle... a lidi to berou.
<_hubert_> To Ubuntu je záhadné slovo, to je prostě něco.
<_hubert_> Linux je i naše lednička. :D
<janik> linux je pro ty lidi něco, co přesahuje jejich svět. mají ho uložené hned vedle slov kdyberzločin, zlo, hacker.....
<janik> právě, já jsem taky pro nějakej virál
<_hubert_> VÅ¡ak jo. 
<_hubert_> Sice nevím, co to slovo znamená, ale líbí se mi. :D
<Kedrigern> Lidi na které je třeba cílit lákají slova kyberzločin, hacker, příkazová řádka.
<janik> takže mi to nechceme dfostat mezi lůzu?
<_hubert_> Staňte se někým, koho vidíte jen v televizi - linux. :D
<Kedrigern> Pokud si opravdu myslíte, že nějaká ženská přestane vybírat boty a půjde vyzkoušet Ubuntu (které si sama nainstaluje).... tak je to nereálné.
<janik> v tom případě souhlasím, možná něco ve smyslu "překroč svůj vlastní stín"
<_hubert_> janik, To je dobré!
<janik> "od linuxu zbývá jen krok k jedničkám a nulám
<janik> nebo, windows jsou nuly, buď jednička
<janik> windows bych možná vynechal nebuďme negativní
<_hubert_> My nuly, jež tvoříme miliony. Staňte se jedničkou, Ubuntu.
<janik> takže možná spíš "chceš být jednička nebo nula?"
<_hubert_> To s těmi miliony se mi líbí. :)
<janik> _hubert_: vždyť jsi autor :-)
<janik> _hubert_: ale jo, proč ne, sebechvály nikdy není dost :-)
<_hubert_> janik, Já vím. Ale dneska jsem jich vyplodil více, ale tento se mi líbí z nich nejvíc. Říká lidem: Tohle je ono. Tohle je něco výjimečného, něco super!
<janik> takže, kdo vezme tu kameru a kdy to natočíme? :-)
<_hubert_> Coto?
<janik> co?
<_hubert_> Co co? Co s kamerou?
<janik> tak to můžem natočit, pár těch sloganů, udělat propagační video a načechrat všem kreativcům to jejich prděníčko
<_hubert_> Já nevím, co konkrétně bys chtěl nahrát...
<janik> prostě praštěný kreativní propagační video
<janik> nastoupí člověk, řekne repliku, další, nějaká animace, nějaká propaganda...
<_hubert_> Taková reklama by se dala udělat i v Adobe after effect, čistě jenom grafika... (ano, musel bych vlézt na winy.) Hlavně nevím, kde bys chtěl takovou reklamu propagovat..
<janik> youtube?
<janik> tak to je vážně fór, propagovat opensource pomocí proprietárního softu
<_hubert_> No, hele a kde (v čem) bys to chtěl udělat? Já osobně neznám nic na linux, co by dokázalo něco takového.. :(
<janik> tak proč dělat tu grafiku? přiznám se, že taky nevím
<janik> ale zase vzít tu kameru a něco natočit, to zas problém není
<_hubert_> To určitě ne. Ikdyž moje kamera zvládá taktak home video... A s tou grafikou... Jashaka... Jdu hledat.
<_hubert_> *jahshaka
<_hubert_> http://www.abclinuxu.cz/software/multimedia/video/editory/jahshaka
<janik> no za 2 roky se tam neobjevila žádná novinka
<_hubert_> To ne, projekt se jmenuje úplně jinak, ale zkusit to můžu, je to zadarmo..
<_hubert_> -- Ubuntu. Super slogan. :D
<janik> jako slogan jenom "ubuntu" ?
<janik> to je... hm... velmi minimalistické a novátorské :-)
<_hubert_> Zkusit to můžu, je to zadarmo. Ubuntu. Tohle je ono! Je to neurčité, je v tom "zadarmo" a já dneska oplývám nápady. :D
<janik> aha
<janik> už jsem to pochopil
<janik> já myslel, že ten program je zadarmo...
<_hubert_> TEn taky.
<janik> a potom jsem nemohl pochopit, kde ve slově ubuntu se vyskytuje "zadarmo" :-)
<janik> to jo
<_hubert_> Původně jsem psal o tom programu, ale na Ubuntu mi to taky sedí. :D
<janik> :-)
<_hubert_> Hmm, s tou jahshakou se drbat nebudu.
<janik> no moc použitelně to nevypadalo
<_hubert_> Já to zkoušel kdysi, málem jsem z toho plakal.
<_hubert_> Chtěl bych zdrojáky alespoň aae 7, úplně by to stačilo..
<janik> tak třeba něco ještě vymyslíš
<janik> mně už padá hlava
<janik> dobrou noc
<_hubert_> TAky, taky, dobrou. :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-15
<h00ked_> zdarek
<h00ked_> to tady nikdo nepracuje? :D
 * starejbar se brzo zblazni
<h00ked_> z ceho?
<starejbar> z toho blbyho pripojeni ke zvdaleny plose pres rDG protokol
<starejbar> RDP
<h00ked_> njn
<starejbar> des furt si rikam ze se na to vykaslu
<starejbar> ale neda mi to
<h00ked_> ja se zase od rana vztekam u WP, mam ho doma na localu a pri pripojeni se odjinud nez z lokalu to proste nefunguje..
<h00ked_> ma to napevno nastaveny adresovani, takze pri jakemkoliv me to presmeruje na domaci sit http://laboratory... demence.. :D
<starejbar> heh
<starejbar> furt něco 
<starejbar> apson se clovek nenudi :D
<starejbar> mi to RDP pripomina jak jsem pred par lety na 5.10 dva mesice rozbehaval wifinu :D
<h00ked_> joo, to sem mel neco podobneho s 6.06 DD :D
<h00ked_> akorat me teda nebehala sitovka komplet, ani kabelova :D
<starejbar> no me sitovka v poho nabehla, ale nemohl jsem za boha prijit na to jak zapnout antenu
<starejbar> :D proste nfungoval ten cudlik :D
<h00ked_> :D
<h00ked_> ja ted zase resim uz asi 14 dni ten debilni trackpad, je dotykovy a nejde mi pravy klik na nem...
<h00ked_> podpora zadna, ovladace zadne... je to celkem deprimujici :D
<h00ked_> a hlavne u 50% veci jsem bez mysi v pr.. D:
<h00ked_> starejbar, zobrazi se ti tenhle formular? https://spreadsheets1.google.com/viewform?authkey=CIarwY4F&authkey=CIarwY4F&hl=en&hl=en&formkey=dFl2X2MxQnJ5T251ckh2dUotNm5Gbnc6MQ#gid=0
<starejbar> jo :)
<starejbar> ti ho mam vyklikat? :D
<starejbar> oprava python bez knIhovny :D
<starejbar> jo a jde to i odeslat :)
<starejbar> a ted jsem v ti v tom udelal testovaci bordel
<starejbar> no to bude absolventska prace
<starejbar> :D
<starejbar> a taky furt nechapu proc po me chce tiskarna heslo
<h00ked_> lol dik :D no tak cim vic odpovedi tim lip ;)
<h00ked_> opraveno
<h00ked_> tohle bude jenom jako priloha, vice mene jenom dodatek abych zabil par stranek :D
<h00ked_> a hlavne za tyden mam odevzdavat k finalni kontrole...
<h00ked_> a mam zatim jenom tohle, to budu muset splacat nejak pres vikend,a le v sobotu je 4sq day, ubuntu pub... je to zle :D
<starejbar> no ja kdyz jsem kdysi pachal bakalarku, tak jsem taky potreboval pruzkum, tak se jdu za kamosem poradit jak to nejlip udelat pres net
<starejbar> a von se tak pta kolik ze to potrebuju lidi, rikam ze asi tak stovku
<starejbar> a jednoducha odpoved byla, si je vymisli :D
<starejbar> a taky ze jo :D
<starejbar> btw ja chci taky ubuntu knajpu :)
<h00ked_> no ja to taky asi tak budu muset udelat :D
<h00ked_> akorat jsem prave zjistil, ze ji mam odevzdat 18.4
<h00ked_> coz znamena celkem hektickou nedeli
<h00ked_> kruci nechce se mi zapnout BT
<gibellini> dobry den preju
<gibellini> muzu skromny dotaz? kde najdu v ubuntu nastaveni prostoroveho zvuku? (mam usb sluchatka s vlastni zvukovkou)
<gibellini> tak jo, uz jsem si to nasel sam... ja jen abyste se nenudili :)
<starejbar> :)
<_hubert_> Čaute :)
<h00ked> brytro
<_hubert_> To videjko, co jsi dal na twitter je zajímavé..
<_hubert_> Zajímavý pojem "dlouhé hodiny". Čas je relativní... :D
<_hubert_> h00ked, jsi tady? Co to máš za tabulku?
<gibellini> ajaj
<gibellini> jsem zapomel admin heslo
<_hubert_> To je ovšem mrzuté. K čemu?
<gibellini> k memu milovanemu PC
<gibellini> kdysi jsem ho menil, pak ubuntu kvuli hrani par mesicu nezapnul a ted si nemuzu vzpomenou jake bylo
<_hubert_> Jop, já si kdysi nastavil heslo: Píši tuto větu, jakožto heslo. A dva dny jsem vzpomínal, jak bylo..
<gibellini> nj vzpomen si na heslo co si nastavoval pred 4 mesicema...
<_hubert_> Jo jo.
<gibellini> hadam ze tady se to tak lehce nevocura jako ve winech
<_hubert_> Nevíte někdo, kolik zabírá Ubuntu čistě po instalaci?
<starejbar> mas to delat jako ja
<starejbar> ja mam root heslo ulozeny tady v historii :D
<_hubert_> Jak překecat kamaráda, aby se dal k nám?
<gibellini> jestli hraje na compu hry, tak to je v podstate nemozne
<_hubert_> Nehraje. Občas Mafii, to je tak všechno. Ale programuje pro Atmel, o čemž jsem četl, že to na Ubuntu jde, tzn šance tu je a on tomu není úplně uzavřený.
<gibellini> rekneme ze jako hesla casto pouzivam slova jako lopata, mliko, kmotr, kalhotky,... nenapada vas, co sem si tam mohl nastavit?
<_hubert_> Tanga? :D
<gibellini> hmm nic :(
<gibellini> to bude nejaka blbina urcite... 
<gibellini> selhani autentizace = spatne heslo doufam
<gibellini> btw svuj pocitac jsem mel kdysi pojmenovany "hubert" tak bys mi mel pomoct :-D
<_hubert_> TAkový zločin proti lidskosti tohle moje jméno. :D
<_hubert_> Co třeba konvice. :D
<gibellini> ne :(
<_hubert_> Sakra, tohle je úkaz opravdu silného hesla. :D
<gibellini> az moc :-/
<h00ked> asi usporadam novy druh zabavy
<h00ked> sejdeme se na konecne tram c.17, pockame na wifi tramvaj a kdo se prvni dostane do routeru vyhral (casovy limit je nejakych 37 minut co trva cesta z konecne na konecnou)
<h00ked> kdo do toho pujde? :D
<starejbar> heh ted jsem marne premyslel odkud kam jezdi 17tka a doslo mi ze v Brne jich mame je 13 :D
<h00ked> :D
<starejbar> copa to je za novinku? hotspot v saline?
<h00ked> jj udelali jednu testovaci tramvaj, kde je free hotspot
<starejbar> no to se nekdo ma
<h00ked> no... ovsem muselo by to fungovat... :D
<h00ked> hotpot sice jede, ale to je vsechno :D
<starejbar> hh
<starejbar> intranet v tramvaji :D
<starejbar> apson tam muzete pari CoDcko :D
<starejbar> salina-lan-party
<h00ked> tjn
<tigrid> lol salina lan-party :-D
<tigrid> to jako bude zvlastni MHD pro ajtaky a pro normal lidi ? :-D
<FrostyX> se nediv. kdo by s nama chtel jet v nejakem dopravnim prostredku
<tigrid> proc ? :-D
<FrostyX> to se musis zeptat tech ostatnich. to oni sou divni :-D
<FrostyX> ne my 
<FrostyX> :-D
<tigrid> :-D
<h00ked> presne tak :D
<tigrid> jo my normal my na linuxu :-D
<tigrid> ale kdyby tam byla i zasuvka tak by to bylo uplne vklidu co ? :-D
<h00ked_> krucinal, tak tohle ani UPSka nezvladla...
 * starejbar 
 * _hubert_ si myslí, že je tu moc ticho.
 * Leskoo sdili nazor huberta
 * _hubert_ je rád, že vidí konečně něco jiného, než že xxx odešel, či přišel. :)
<Leskoo> _hubert_, je patek vecer co by jsi chtel :D 
<_hubert_> Leskoo, Hmm. :( Ach jo, je to vidět. Taky bych měl občas někam vyrazit. :D
<Leskoo> _hubert_, asi ano :D
<_hubert_> A copak, že Ty sedíš doma?
<Leskoo> jak videt jsme tu sami :)
<Leskoo> ja kalil vcera, a chystam se zitra, 3 dny v lihu uz by bylo moc :D
<_hubert_> To "jsme tu sami" zní trochu.... No... Jsem rád, že je mezi námi toliko kabelů. :D
<Leskoo> jo zni to divne :D 
<_hubert_> No hodně. :D 
<Leskoo> rozhodne to nebylo divne mysleno :D
<_hubert_> Doufám. :D
<Leskoo> mel by jsi nekam vyrazit :D vsude vidis buzny :D
<_hubert_> :D :D Já mám z lidí strach..
<Leskoo> ocividne, kdyz sedis v patek vecer na irc :D
<_hubert_> Já sedím na IRC (téměř) pořád, ale u mě je to spíš taková měnší fobie.
<Leskoo> a funguje ta fobie i po 5ti pivech ?
<_hubert_> Je mi 15, otce v pití zastavila játra, doktor z něj opravdu neměl radost, ne, já se alkoholu zdržuji. A fobie funguje furt, mrcha..
<Leskoo> 15 ? prvák/devítka ?
<_hubert_> Devítka.
<Leskoo> :)
<_hubert_> Naše školní stránky běží na wokenních serverech a já mám strach lízt do učebny..
<Leskoo> u nas je win vsude krom serveru, proto si nosim do skoly svuj ntb s linuxem
<_hubert_> Já notes nemám, no. Ikdyž bych rád..
<Leskoo> ja bez ntb nedam ani ranu
<Leskoo> jedes asi na ubuntu co ?
<_hubert_> Jo jo. :) Mám i originálku 9.04 a 10.10, super věc. :)
<Leskoo> 10.10 mam taky origo :D nekde v batohu :D
<Leskoo> ale v ntb mam Gentoo
<_hubert_> Já zůstávám věrný Ubuntu. GNOME mi sedí, balíčkovací systém a to všechno, prostě je to můj linux, moje volba. :)
<Leskoo> stejne jako ja Gentoo & Emerge & OpenBox :D
<_hubert_> :D Co máš za notes?
<Leskoo> jelikoz jsem student tak Acer Extensa 5635G :)
<_hubert_> Ale tak vůbec není špatný, dokonce se mi zdá výkonnější, než můj desktop. :D Co studuješ?
<Leskoo> boze co mas za stolak ? :D
<Leskoo> ja mam jeste na intru stolacek 2x3.5GHz & 8800GT, jinak Informatiku na průmyslovce
<_hubert_> JAj. On je pěkně starý, no. :D Asi 5 let. :D AMD athlon x2 4200, AMD radeon HD4200+ (integrovaná na zákl.) a 2 gb ram... :D
<Leskoo> ou to chce upgrade ! :-D
<_hubert_> No, to bych potřeboval penízky. :D
<Leskoo> :)
<_hubert_> Já bych radši ten notes, no. Já nepotřebuju ani moc výkonu, hlavně, ať mi na tom jede ubuntu a dá se na tom pustit film, zkompilovat nějaký to c++ a podobně. :)
<Leskoo> no me se to na kompilovani u gentoo hodi :)
<_hubert_> Co kompiluješ? :)
<Leskoo> vsechno
<Leskoo> precti si neco o gentoo a emerge :)
<_hubert_> To zní pěkně. Já pochopil jenom c++. :D A tedy ještě PHP. :)
<_hubert_> Přečtu. ;)
<Leskoo> :)
<_hubert_> To je přesně to, proč jsem na Ubuntu, jsem strašně nechápavý... :D
<Leskoo> emerge si stahuje jen zdrojove kody a pak to kompiluje :D
<Leskoo> obvykle (pokud nejsou pod licenci treba jako flashplugin)
<_hubert_> Jo, to jsem pochopil, ale v čem je ten "wow" efekt? :D Co je na tom tak skvělého? :D
<Leskoo> zkompiluje se to podle tveho hardware :)
<_hubert_> TAková skvělá optimalizace, jo?
<Leskoo> ano
<_hubert_> Velice pěkné. :) 
<Leskoo> ano, ovsem nehodi se kdyz spechas :D
<Leskoo> instalace Virtualboxu je tak na 35-40 minut :D
<_hubert_> No, to je pěkná chvilka. :D
<Leskoo> :-D
<_hubert_> Ale tak zase si neumím představit tu situaci..
<Leskoo> ja ano, ve skole se mi posral a potreboval jsem ho upgradovat, ve skole programujeme v posranem c# a musim virtualizovat wincky
<_hubert_> Jaj. To je ovšem mrzuté.
<Leskoo> ano
<_hubert_> Proč c#?
<Leskoo> protoze je nechutne jednoduchy
<_hubert_> Já v tom nic jednoduchého nevidím. Ikdyž, možná je to tím, že porovnávám jazyky podle Hello Worls..
<_hubert_> *d
<Leskoo> no ono se to projevi az toho delas vic ;)
<_hubert_> Jo, to asi bude tím. Ale c++ mi, když jsem hledal nějaký jazyk, přišlo nejlepší... Naučil jsem se základy (doteď víc neumím) a připadá mi nejjednodušší. Ikdyž to bude tím, že toho moc neumím. :D
<Leskoo> :)
<_hubert_> A nejúžasnější je, že na informatiku, kam jsem chtěl, se nedostanu..
<Leskoo> jakto ?
<_hubert_> Mám úžasný problém.. Neumím se učit... Všichni k tomu jsou hluší, slepí, ale já můžu v učebnicích sedět celé dny a nic z toho nepochytím.. A tak podle toho vypadá moje vysvědčení..
<Leskoo> to je divny 
<_hubert_> Zachránily by mne, čistě teoreticky, přijímačky, ale ty se nedělají.. Takže mám smůlu. Je super, když se dostávám na okresní kola olympiád, ale nedokážu si zapamatovat, pod jakou licencí se šíří linux..
<_hubert_> Šest let hraji na kytaru a doteď neumím noty..
<Leskoo> tak to nevim jak delas :) ja jsem do druhaku na prumce ani knizku neotevrel a prochazim se slusnym prospechem, na noty jsem byl vzdycky antitalent tak jsem se k hrani na nastroje nehrnul
<_hubert_> Já mám hudbu rád, skládám si písničky a tak... Taky mám rád český jazyk, protože je dynamický a dá se s ním hrát. Nesnáším fyziku. V matice jsem průměrný... Do ničeho jsem se nikdy neučil, nepomáhá to... Nepamatuji si vzorečky, nic... Ale přemýšlet (tak trochu) umím..
<Leskoo> nesnasis fyziku ? to je zle :)
<_hubert_> No, nemám k ní kladný vztah... Už kvůli učitelce, což je pěkná mrcha. Navíc, jak jsem napsal, si nepamatuji vzorečky ani nic. Sice si pamatuji nejedno desetinné číslo pí, Některé zákony se mi stračnš líbí, ale to je tak všechno. Ale myslím, že na konverzaci o tomhle nejsem nejhorší..
<Leskoo> a kam teda pujdes na skolu ?
<_hubert_> No, to záleží na přijímačkách na gymplu. Pokud je udělám, Tak asi tam, ačkoli se mi tam vůbec nechce... Třetí možnost je "mechanik seřizovač", kam se dostanu určitě, ale za budoucnost by byla ještě nejistější, než s tím gymplem..
<Leskoo> to mas pravdu, vy si aspon muzete podat 3 prihlasky, my mohli jednu
<_hubert_> No a stejně je mi to k ničemu, když se nedostanu, kam bych chtěl.. NEvím, na ten gympl jenom, pokud bych šel na výšku, k ničemu jinému by mi to nebylo.. A kdybych šel na toho mechanika, byl bych limitován pouze maturitou..
<Leskoo> no a jina prumka v tvem okoli neni ?
<_hubert_> Není, právě, že není...
<Leskoo> odkud jsi ?
<_hubert_> Kobeřice, to je u Opavy, to je štreka od Ostravy, kde to nenávidím, protože je tam fakultní nemocnice a ta mi kazí život..
<Leskoo> kobeřice ? Znáš Budišov nad Budišovkou ?
<_hubert_> Hej, něco mi to říká... Není tam nějaká historická památka?
<Leskoo> Kostel, most, muzeum, břidlice nic vic me nenapada
<_hubert_> Jo, tam to znám, v muzeu jsem byl.. Nejmenší město v kraji...
<Leskoo> no je to mozne :)
<_hubert_> Odtam jsi?
<Leskoo> ano
<Leskoo> vratime li se na zacetek naseho rozhovoru, moc kabelu nas nedeli :D
<_hubert_> Tam máte super cikánskou čtvrť. :D (nic proti, samozřejmě)
<Leskoo> jen do nich :D
<_hubert_> To bylo drsné, jsem tam byl s táborem (vlakem) do toho muzea a krutě tam na nás koukali. :D
<Leskoo> jo tam dole to je jejich no :D
<Leskoo> no a nenapadlo te jit do bruntalu ? znam lidi z opavy co jsou v br na prumce 
<_hubert_> Vůbec, já jsem zakomplexovaný člověk, hele.. Já jsem ve stresu i ve třídě, kde je plno lidí, nesnáším cestování, i do té Opavy to pro mě bude zlé..
<Leskoo> zmena je zivot ;)
<Leskoo> potrebuju nejakyho linuxaka na intru v prvaku :D
<_hubert_> :D :D Ty jsi v Bruntále, jo? :D No, smůla.. :D Ale přece tam nejsi jediný, ne?
<Leskoo> no ja pujdu do ctvrtaku, a jelikoz mame s kamosem na starosti sit na intru, tak ji musime predat nejakym prvakum :D 
<_hubert_> Jo takhle. :D Tohle vědet, tak neváhám, no, už je pozdě... Tybrďo, tak si říkám, budu mít divný pocit i na té ubuntu release party... :D
<Leskoo> kdy a kde je ubuntu release party ?
<_hubert_> Ostrava, nějaká zš... party.ubuntu.cz
<Leskoo> no tak to asi ozelim :)
<_hubert_> Já bych se zase chtěl zůčastnit. Je sice pravda, že tam budou všichni hodně starší, než já, ale zase budou rozumět tomu, co říkám.. :D
<Leskoo> tak to chodi
<Leskoo> doporucuju linuxAlt ;)
<_hubert_> Brno, to je moc daleko...
<_hubert_> Rodiče nade mnou pořád drží ochrannou ruku..
<Leskoo> :)
<_hubert_> Už tak protestují proti mé cestě do Ostravy..
<Leskoo> no nenadelas nic je ti 15
<_hubert_> No jo, no. Ale na druhou stranu jim musím přiznat, že doma nemám žádný tvrdý režim, vidíš, je po půlnoci a já sedím tady, venku můžu bývat dlouho, oni mi věří, tak se znažím nezklamat...
<Leskoo> no me je 18, ja uz jen oznamuju :D
<andro_> python
<_hubert_> No, to já si ještě chvilku počkám. :D 
<Leskoo> :)
<_hubert_> Ach jo. KDyž nahlédnu do spamu, tak si připadám, jako na burze, kde se obchoduje s viagrou. :D
<Leskoo> nahodou, me nabizi i svicarske hodinky :D
<_hubert_> Tomu říkám výhra. :D
<Leskoo> no ale je zajimave sledovat jak se meni cena :D
<_hubert_> Hotová burza. :D
<Leskoo> :)
<Leskoo> no nic, jdu spat, bye
<_hubert_> Taky, dobrou. :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-16
<starejbar> bre rano
<starejbar> samej bot koukam
<starejbar> :D
<h00ked_> dobry
<h00ked_> kdo jdete dneska do te hospy?
<h00ked_> idleri :D
 * _hubert_ neví, co to znamená. :(
<h00ked_> nechcete jit nekdo za me dneska do ty hospody? :D
<freax> khouba: cus :)
<freax> h00ked_: platis? :D
<h00ked_> ne :D
<h00ked_> aaaaaaa
<h00ked_> sem se protahl a chytla me krec do stehna :(
<_hubert_> Mrzuté.
<h00ked_> starnu no :D
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> SAkra, venku je tak pěkně a já sedím doma. :(
<h00ked_> tak nesed, vem si ntb ven :D
<_hubert_> Nemám ntb. :(
<h00ked_> tak zenskou, to ma podobny vlastnosti :-)
<_hubert_> Potkat ženskou, na který pojede ubuntu, porno ve 3D a bude taky tak skvěle konfigurovatelná, neváhám...
<h00ked_> tak porno ve 3D no problema
<h00ked_> ubuntacek znam celkem dost
<h00ked_> konfigurace je problem.. max uprava theme :D
<_hubert_> :D A ani to pořádně, co? :D
<h00ked_> to zalezi od hw
<_hubert_> Hmm, ovšem v ženské grafárnu nevyměníš...
<h00ked_> to zalezi jak se kouka na plastickou chirurgii :D
<_hubert_> :D No, já na to nekoukám, já mám radši Big bang theory. :P :D
<h00ked_> nemyslim serial, ale lekarske odvetvi :D:D
<_hubert_> :D :D No, ono přilepit kus igelitu na prsa zase nemůže být takový problém.. :D
<_hubert_> Sakra, já bych něco zahrál, ale to bych musel do widlí.. :(
<h00ked_> mas parit wowko, to beha pod wine :-)
<_hubert_> Hej, hrál jsem do 7lvl, ale pro mě to není... Já potřebuju přesný příběh, přesnou linii.. Třeba Bulletstorm, nebo CoD2, to jsou jediné hry, co jsem kdy dohrál. :D
<_hubert_> Ještě SWAT 4. :D
<_hubert_> A Portal.
<h00ked_> tak si zahraj mahjongg to ma taky presny "pribeh" :D
<_hubert_> Ježiš, nestraš. :D To paří taťka i několik hdin v kuse. :D
<h00ked_> :D
<_hubert_> Tybrďo, já si snad stáhnu blender a naučím se s ním, jaká je dneska nuda. :D
<h00ked_> :D
<h00ked_> muzes za me dodelat jeden portal :D
<_hubert_> No, to bys brzo přišel na buben. :D JAký děláš?
<h00ked_> muzes si vybrat - hudebni, porno nebo herni :D
<freax> _hubert_: jak to ty delas, to fakt nechapu.. ja kdyz mam kompa a net, tak proste neni mozny abych se nudil.. :)
<freax> h00ked_: porno? jaky porno? :-D
<_hubert_> Hmm, zahrál byach si něco, kde nahé ženské zpívají... :D
<_hubert_> freax, Prostě nemám co dělat, no... PRogramoval bych, není co, prostě blbý den. :( :D
<h00ked_> freax: little caprice, jedno ceske porno mlade :-)
<h00ked_> _hubert_: neni co programovat? o.O to slysim prve o.O
<_hubert_> h00ked_, No, nic mě nenapadá..
<h00ked_> tak ladit :D
<_hubert_> Není co. :D Ikdyž.... Bylo by, ale mně se nechce. :D
<_hubert_> Littlecaprice.org??
<h00ked_> jop
<h00ked_> akorat do cestiny
<_hubert_> A kolik za to?
<h00ked_> no vypada to kolem 20k
<_hubert_> Ty krááso. Takový job bych si nechal líbit.
<h00ked_> pokud se mi podari jim vecpat i hosting a spravu domeny u sebe, tak bych mohl byt tak na 25k
<_hubert_> Hmm, říkáš, ona je češka?
<h00ked_> jj
<_hubert_> Pěkná, pěkná.
<h00ked_> njn..
<h00ked_> ale tak nejsou ksefty, tak beru vsechno.. :D
<_hubert_> To bych bral i kdyby bylo kšeftů plno. :D
<h00ked_> hm... ani ne
<h00ked_> mesic se hrabat jenom v pornu... to omrzi ;)
<_hubert_> Taky pravda. A cože tot tam máš dál?
<h00ked_> jeden web pro guildu
<h00ked_> neoficialni fan page avril lavigne
<_hubert_> Á, to mě nebere... A tu Avril už vůbec..
<h00ked_> plus jeden mam ted zatim rozjednany, ani nevim o cem to ma byt zatim :D
<_hubert_> TAk to máš super. :D ACh jo.
<h00ked_> no ani ne
<h00ked_> v pondeli mam odevzdat absolventku a zatim nemam ani carku
<h00ked_> 30 stranek textu a interaktivni navrh site
<h00ked_> :D
<_hubert_> No, to máš co dělat. :D
<h00ked_> proto se jdu obliknout a jdu do hospy :D
<_hubert_> :D :D
<h00ked_> cya
<_hubert_> B4n, když už jsme u těch zkratek. :D
<_hubert_> Čaute vespolek.
<h00ked> zdar pdi
<h00ked> prdi
<h00ked> ?blackjack on
<_hubert_> Neprovokuj. :D
<_hubert_> Ale dáme partičku..
<h00ked> nejsem na pc :(
<_hubert_> Jaj, kde jsi?
<h00ked> v hospe na ubuntu srazu :D
<_hubert_> Jo takhle. :D Pozdrav tam všechny. :D
<h00ked> jj :D
<h00ked> ?blackjack
<_hubert_> Mě to asi taky odmítne, co?
<_hubert_> ?blackjack
<_hubert_> Jop..
<h00ked> mno tak nic no
<h00ked> mizim, nejte se :D
<_hubert_> Hoj hoj. :D
<starejbar> rychlonávštěva
<_hubert_> SAkra. Nemám místo na disku, ty widle mi tu toho zabírají strašně moc.
<_hubert_> Dokelu, nejde mi zmenšit oddíl s widlema, abych udělal prostor pro Kubuntu, to je bordel...
<_hubert_> Ikdyž...
<_hubert_> Proč si prostě nestáhnu KDE, že?
<_hubert_> :)
<starejbar> asi tak :D
<starejbar> ou vedle :DE
<hubert_> Kubuntu mi až zase tak nesedí..
<starejbar> me by i sedelo
<_hubert_> Hoši, jste tu někdo? Grub hlási chybu, unknown partition a já se obávám nejhoršího...
<_hubert_> Tak nic, no, vidím to, že se uvidíme až hodně později... :( Ach jo..
<FrostyX> _hubert_: hodne stesti
<_hubert_> FrostyX, Hmm, pozdě, formátování už započalo..
<_hubert_> Hmm, 85Gb filmů, 12Gb hudby, nějaké obrázky, bude se mi po tom stýskat..
<_hubert_> No, jsem blbec, no.
#ubuntu-cz 2011-04-17
<cmudik> i hate linux. it's useless.
<h00ked_> :o)
<supersasho> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-April/032988.html
<cortex_sk> supersasho:  je to zabavne citanie ze? :D
<supersasho> cortex_sk: az tak nie :)
<cortex_sk> ja som sa poriadne posmial
<supersasho> skor to vypoveda o tom ze uzivatelia windowsu a mac osu nevedia narabat s unity a ze ma bugy
<supersasho> aha :)
<supersasho> no kazdopadne uzivatelia by tazsie prechadzali
<_hubert_> Další důkaz, že neumím pořádně anglicky. :(
<cortex_sk> mna inak zarazilo ze nevedil zmenit pozadie
<cortex_sk> na windowse by to ako spravili? 
<cortex_sk> s macom som v zivote nepracoval takze netusim ako ti ludia myslia resp co ich apple naucil
<cortex_sk> ale windowsaci .. ah jo 
<supersasho> cortex_sk: ale tam im povedali ze nemaju pouzit pravy klik a zmenit pozadie
<supersasho> ze maju ist cez settings manager
<supersasho> kazdopadne unity ma este dlhu cestu pred sebou
<cortex_sk> supersasho: :D tak to som si teda neprecital len ten uvod
<h00ked_> muhehehehe
<TvojeLevaNoha> Copak? :D Práce napsaná? :D
<h00ked_> to uz mam
<h00ked_> ale ted sme vyklepli hordu :D
<TvojeLevaNoha> Jaj. :D
<h00ked_> hordaci  sou socky, si mysleli, ze s jednim raidem daji naseho krale
<TvojeLevaNoha> Mně je to tak jedno. :D
<cortex_sk> .
<FrostyX> ..
<TvojeLevaNoha> ...
 * TvojeLevaNoha není blázen! 
 * TvojeLevaNoha je letadlo...
<tvaculin> h00ked_: horde forever ;)
<h00ked_> dostala pekne na prdel :D
<tvaculin> neni kazdy den posviceni, tak se sem tam za cas stane :)
<Rattenak> cau mam takovej problem se zdalenou plochou
<Rattenak> kdys se chcu nani pripojit zacne tak musim povolit tu aplikaci,root heslo zadat
<Rattenak> tim padem mi ta zdalena plocha je nanic kdys to musim povolit
<Rattenak> nevite nekdo co s tim ?
<letadlo> Já s tím sice zkušenosti nemám, ale neměl bys heslo zadávat Ty na svém PC?
<Rattenak> jo ja ho zadam ale na PC kde mam ubuntu to napise ze pokud chcu aby se nekdo lognul tak musim povolit tu aplikaci 
<Rattenak> jako ten server musim povolit
<freax> Rattenak: system->predvolby->vzdalena plocha... tam si to nastavis ;)
<Rattenak> no vse mam nastavene ad se to nepotvrzuje
<Rattenak> ale stejnak kdys se tam cchu lognout tak se mneto zepta na root
<Rattenak> na ubuntech
<Rattenak> mam tam povoleno ze se nemusi ptat na heslo
<Rattenak> ze nic nemusim potvrzovat
<Rattenak> ale stejnak se mne to pri napojeni zepta
<Rattenak> na serveru
<Rattenak> na clientovy zadam heslo samorejme
<supersasho> Rattenak: vyskusaj teamviewer :) este aj na androide funguje :)
<h00ked_> kua se v tom zacinam ztracet, tu mam osm flashek a nevim co na ktery mam..
<FrostyX> h00ked_: vsude bordel :-D
<FrostyX> Rattenak: tu si koukal http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Vzd%C3%A1len%C3%A1%20plocha ?
<Rattenak> j mam vse dobre nastavene nastavoval jsem to tak 100x
<Rattenak> a vzdy to jelo
<Rattenak> a v teto verzi to chce pomne jeste root heslo ten server kdys se pripojuju
<Rattenak> minue verzi slo vse v pohode
<Rattenak> ubuntu
<FrostyX> tak to nevim. vzdalenou plochu jsem nikdy nepouzival
<letadlo> Čaute
<FrostyX> cau
<letadlo> Hele, dá se změnit už. jméno v ubuntu? hubert už se mi nelíbí...
<ZOMBitch> imho da se cokoli, jen mit chut prijit na to jak ;)
<letadlo> Chuť by byla, ale znáš mě, já mám ze zdrojáků strach.
<ZOMBitch> z google taky? :P
<letadlo> Ne, to ne, ale ten zklamal. :( Nebo jsem moc líný...
<ZOMBitch> popr. wiki ;
<letadlo> :D
<ZOMBitch> ;)
<letadlo> Oukej, oukej, ten Tvůj přesvědčivý tón... :D
<ZOMBitch> letadlo: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+change+username&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<letadlo> No jo, to víš, já to hledal v češtině.
<ZOMBitch> letadlo: http://www.abclinuxu.cz/poradna/linux/show/317848
<ZOMBitch> easy :P
<letadlo> Tak jsem blbě googlil, no. :D
<letadlo> Díky, ZOMBitch. :) Hehe, kdo je squid?
<ZOMBitch> letadlo: /whois squid
<letadlo> Nene, to je další uživatel (zakázaný) na mém ubuntu.. 
<ZOMBitch> v tom pripade proxy :)
<letadlo> Ajajaj, jdu wikiovat..
<ZOMBitch> letadlo: http://www.root.cz/clanky/squid-kesujici-proxy-server/
<letadlo> ACh jo, znova zjišťuji, jak málo toho vím. Takže proxy je prostředník, mezi mnou a serverem a squid kevšemu ukládá cache, správně?
<ZOMBitch> 'squid' je nazev 'proxy serveru' jako softwaru, jestli to myslis takhle :)
<letadlo> Však ano, squid je proxy. Ach jo, já a to moje chápání..
<ZOMBitch> btw nemusis veset hlavu, jeste mas dost casu se vsemu naucit ;)
<letadlo> Snad jo, vždycky jsem si myslel, že toho vím hodně, pak jsem přišel mezi Vás a připadám si, jako kdybych u PC seděl poprvé..
<FrostyX> mel jsem hodne podobny pocit
<FrostyX> ted uz jsem si na to tak nejak zvykl :-D
<ZOMBitch> imho 1. naucit se hledat informace o svem radne zhodnocenem problemu
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> imho je to jen o vyberu a rychlosti napsani slov do google ...
<letadlo> Tak googlit většinou umím, ale třeba o tom už. jméně..
<FrostyX> jak u ceho
<FrostyX> letadlo: pokud umis aspon trochu anglicky, je dobre hledat na googlu v anglictine
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: hledam veci jen okolo sveta PC s site :)
<letadlo> FrostyX, No, to jsem si taky vždycky myslel, že umím... :D
<ZOMBitch> *a site :)
<FrostyX> jako nekdy fakt hodis do googlu spravna slova, otevres prvni link, hodis tam prvni prikaz a je to. ale s necim se patles dlouho az to hezke neni
<letadlo> Jo jo.
<ZOMBitch> njn :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: zrovna si uz hodku hraju s nyx.cz do irssi :))
<FrostyX> ted resim mod rewrite pro formulare metodou get. vseho vsudi mi google vyhodil dve pouzitelne stranky a na obou je totozny text :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nema to manual?
<FrostyX> no nejaky ano, ale sam to neposkladam. sou to same regulerni vyrazy, hodne pravidel. nez se do toho dostanes, tak to trva. potreboval bych nekde obslehnout jednu vec a uz na to dlouhou dobu nesahnout
<ZOMBitch> :d
<FrostyX> navic je to strasne nudna vec :-D momentalne nemam zajem se to ucit no :-D
<letadlo> Hmm, pokud chci blokovat nějaké stránky, musím přes hosts, že?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: taky me moc netahne se za dnesek naucit v perlu, ale neco patlam ze starej hotovejch veci :)
<FrostyX> ae perl, to je jina :) ten bych se naucit chtel
<ZOMBitch> to sice jo, ale ne dneska, kdyz je mi zas blbe jeste z patku :D
<FrostyX> no me bude blbe za 14 dni. :-D
<FrostyX> budu slavit 18tiny
<FrostyX> idealne tak 18 dnu :-D
<ZOMBitch> aje :D
<letadlo> Milé. :D
<h00ked_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GILA0rrR6w&feature=youtu.be
<h00ked_> jak zni tucnak, kdyz ho lechtate.. :D:D:D
<letadlo> :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D h00ked_ , to mě zabilo. :D :D
<FrostyX> kluci, zachrante mi zivot :-D mam pravidlo (tohle je jeho cast) ^kategorie=([A-Za-z0-9\+]+)&submit=([A-Za-z0-9\+]+)+(.*)$  splni se, kdyz url vypada nasledovne: soubor.php?kategorie=xx&submit=ok  jak to prepsat, aby se splnila, kdyz bude soubor.php?tuMuzeBytCokoli&submit=ok
<letadlo> Nahradit kategorie za proměnnou?
<letadlo> Jenom hloupý nápad..
<FrostyX> to ne, musi se tam nejak nacpat neco jako (.*), ale vubec mi to nefunguje :-(
<letadlo> Tak to Ti neporadím...
<FrostyX> respektive potreboval bych, abych mohl mit libovolny pocet parametru pred submit=neco
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: ^kategorie=([.]+)   nejde?
<FrostyX> to by znamenalo, ze v promenne kategorie muze byt cokoli. ale ja potrebuju aby tam byl libovolny pocet parametru, tzn url by byla treba  soubor.php?lol=neco&kategorie=neco&stranka=3&submit=neco
<FrostyX> jedna se o ten mod rewrite jak jsem zminil predtim.
<ZOMBitch> ja to predtim necet a jo mas pravdu prislo mi docela zcestny tu resit 'nejakej kus kodu' :))
<FrostyX> tak ono jde jen o ten regulerni vyraz ne ? takze by melo byt celkem jedno o co se jedna. nebo rikam blbost ?
<ZOMBitch> to asi ne, a co nahradit kategorie za regularne vsechno :)
<FrostyX> no vsak :-D
<ZOMBitch> mno a? v cem je teda prob? :D
<FrostyX> se snazim, no ale nejde mi to. ja ty vyrazy neumim
<ZOMBitch> ja moc taky ne :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: http://www.regularnivyrazy.info/ :P
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> omg ja jsem maser
<FrostyX> mam otevrene dva soubory .htaccess ... no ja ted poslednich 15 min upravoval ten spatny. 
<ZOMBitch> cool
<letadlo> Jdu, brou. ;)
<FrostyX> tak, tyhle dva radky jsem psal asi dve hodiny RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^kategorie=(.*)&strana=(.*)&submit=(.*)+(.*)$
<FrostyX> RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /galerie/%1/%2? [R=301,L]
<FrostyX> seru na ten libovolny pocet, nepotrebuju to
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: s cim se clovek nechce srat neni potreba, tj jasny :D
<FrostyX> no nic, jdu spat. dobrou
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-09
<ultra_> ahoj ve spolek. hledam prikaz v bashi, jehoz vystupem bude procentuani vytizeni iterface. existuje neco takoveho?
<FrostyX> ozna by bylo dobre rict jakeho interface
<FrostyX> *mozna
<FrostyX> no a nebo muzes treba jit pryc
<Chinese_soup> :))))
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<FrostyX> :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-10
<Alda> zdravim
<Alda> nevite co mam delat s touto chybou? -> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2411/snmekobrazovky201204101.png <-
<FrostyX> Alda: spravit ji :-D
<Chinese_soup> co se řeší?
<FrostyX> Alda >>> nevite co mam delat s touto chybou? ->  http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2411/snmekobrazovky201204101.png <-
<Chinese_soup> zkusil bych dat pryc ubuntu
<Chinese_soup> to pomaha
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> Alda: rucni upgrade jsi zkousel?
<Alda> zkusim to
<Alda> ale verzi ubuntu mam nejvyssi
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: nemohla mu nekde zustat viset predchozi aktualizace/instalace ? aptitude vyhodi jasnou chybu, nevis jak se v tom pripade chovaji tyhle "spravci aktualizaci" ?
<Chinese_soup> nn
<Chinese_soup> nepouzivam
<FrostyX> Alda: co to tam provadis ? Normalni aktualizaci systemu ?
<Alda> normální aktualizaci (ne povýšení systému)
<Alda> pres terminal zatim aktualizace jde bez problemu (pardon za diakritiku v predchozim prispevku)
<Chinese_soup> v pohode, spravne kodovani mas :)
<Chinese_soup> tedy, ja ho vidim - a to je hlavni :D
<FrostyX> a potom co udelas aktualizaci v terminalu, tohle stale nefunguje ?
<Alda> FrostyX: Uz to je zaktualizovane :)
<Chinese_soup> najs
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Alda> je velky problem kdyz mam u svazku /boot uz jenom 32 MB?
<Chinese_soup> ne
<Alda> diky
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Alda> jaky je klic pro audacity audacity-data? hlasi mi to neovereny zdroj
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-11
<kitkat> join #russian
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-12
<Belias> Pratele mate nekdo zkusenosti se streamem a bytovym zapisem v c#?
<Belias> presneji tridy FileStream ve spojeni s byte[]
<FrostyX> Belias: tu se C# moc nepochodis :-D
<Belias> FrostyX: To je ale skoda xD vubec netusim co s tim xD
<Belias> tak zkusim jine tema - mam doma router a nedari se mi pres wifi sesitovat pocitace, pres lan to jde normalne ale pres wifi ne
<FrostyX> kamo mam asi uplne stejnej problem. Mam doma na wifi 3 pocitace, vsechny jsou na stejne siti, ale proste se nepingnou ... az na to prijdes, dej mi vedet :-D
<Belias> prave... a me vzdycky ceka odpojit net a prenest router k pocitacum kam napichame sitaky... to je ale nedostacujici reseni
<FrostyX> Ja nevim jak to mam s tema kabelama ja. Zadny doma nemam :-D
<Belias> ja mam tady tedka tri notebooky, vsechny pripojene na router ale nividi na sebe
<FrostyX> No, presne moje situace doma. Na wifi ..
<Belias> no ale co s tim? :-D
<FrostyX> Budu vdecny, kdyz to vyresis :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-13
<nezmar> Zdravim pouzivam Ubuntu server 10.04 s jadrem 3.3.1 pri startu to hlasi tyto hlasky nevi nekdo co to znamena ?
<nezmar> 15.841363] type=1400 audit(1334312852.906:2): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/sbin/dhclient3" pid=375 comm="apparmor_parser"
<nezmar> [   15.842032] type=1400 audit(1334312852.906:3): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=375 comm="apparmor_parser"
<nezmar> [   15.842480] type=1400 audit(1334312852.906:4): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=375 comm="apparmor_parser"
<nezmar> [   15.869720] type=1400 audit(1334312852.934:5): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient3" pid=383 comm="apparmor_parser"
<nezmar> [   15.870380] type=1400 audit(1334312852.934:6): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=383 comm="apparmor_parser"
<nezmar> [   15.870827] type=1400 audit(1334312852.934:7): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=383 comm="apparmor_parser"
<nezmar> [   17.692657] type=1400 audit(1334312854.758:8): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient3" pid=426 comm="apparmor_parser"
<nezmar> [   17.693380] type=1400 audit(1334312854.758:9): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=426 comm="apparmor_parser"
<nezmar> [   17.693824] type=1400 audit(1334312854.758:10): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=426 comm="apparmor_parser"
<nezmar> [   17.742908] type=1400 audit(1334312854.806:11): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient3" pid=428 comm="apparmor_parser"
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-15
<FrostyX> wtf .. kam jsem se to dopracoval, kdyz mi nejde adresar smazat pomoci sudo -rf ./* a vyhazuje Directory not empty
<FrostyX> rm mi vypadlo, ale to jsem tam samozrejme psal
<Chinese_soup> :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-04-08
<Belias> zdravim, zkouseli jste nekdo instalovat ubuntu for tablets na Prestigio MultiPad hi, is posible to install ubuntu for tablets on Prestigio MultiPad PMP3370B?
<Chinese_soup> k
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Chinese_soup> ale - nějaký ten kredit za to, že vydržel 20 mniut :)
<FrostyX> nj, spoluzak ze stredni ... byl radne poucen tenkrat :-D
<Chinese_soup> rikal jsem si, ze mi ten nick neco rika
<Chinese_soup> ty co studujes
<Chinese_soup> nejake ty vuty, co?
<FrostyX> nene. univerzitu palackeho v olomoocu
<Chinese_soup> a primo obor, fakulta nebo jak se tomu tam nadava :D
<FrostyX> prirodovedecka fakulta obor informatika na katedre informatiky ... 
<FrostyX> ted to mas kompletni :-D
<Chinese_soup> ok!
<Chinese_soup> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-04-13
<kinimodultra> zdar
<FrostyX> solved; next
#ubuntu-cz 2014-04-07
<FrostyX> mraky: jj
<mraky> má tu někdo lxde?.-) dá se tam nakopat předpověd počasí do panelu?.-)
#ubuntu-cz 2014-04-13
<wolpher> zdravim
<MrElektro> Ahoj
#ubuntu-cz 2015-04-10
<Guest45133> bry vecer :D
#ubuntu-cz 2016-04-17
<Jamai> Ahoj, mam Ubuntu 15.10, upgradoval jsem kernel z 4.2.0-16 na 4.2.0-35 a nebootuje. Opakuje "Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while...". Zkousel jsem porovnat obsah initrd pomoci git-diff, ale rozdil je pouze v slozkach "lib/firmware" a "lib/modules" (info z git-diff - http://pastebin.com/gbq4d38d). Nevim tedy co se deje. Disk mam uplne sifrovany (sifrovany sda1 je /boot, sifrovany sda2 je root). Kernel spoustim s prikazem
<Jamai> "root=UUID=..uuid.. ro cryptdevice=/dev/sda2:sda2_crypt". V "conf/conf.d/cryptroot" je "target=sda2_crypt,source=UUID=..uuid..,key=/crypto_keyfile.bin,rootdev,keyscript=/lib/cryptsetup/scripts/cat,discard" a uvnitr initrd mam "crypto_keyfile.bin", kterym lze odemknout jak sda1, tak i sda2.
<Jamai> Netusi nekdo s co s tim je?
<JamiePad_> hm.... po nejake dobe me to hodi do shellu, ale bez funkcni klavesnice :(
#ubuntu-cz 2018-04-13
<urnigue> ahoj, mohl by mi nekdo pomoci, jen se chci spise na neco zeptat ohledne vpn na ubuntu protokol ppt
<urnigue> pptp
<urnigue> muze mi nekdo pomoci s tim vpn nastavenim v ubuntu?
<urnigue> pptp protokol
<urnigue> Snažil jsem se nastavit připojení pptp v ubuntu s výchozím nastavením, připojení funguje i v systému Windows 7 i v systému Windows XP, funguje to i v ubuntu v rámci stejné sítě poskytovatele. Snažil jsem se připojit se dvěma různými počítači na mé domácí síti (oba počítače jsou schopny se připojit s vpn v windows 7), ale s ubuntu jsem dostal chybu vpn failed because vpn stopped.
<urnigue> Zjistil jsem na foru https://askubuntu.com/questions/197999/vpn-connection-failed-because-service-stopped-unexpectedly, ale to mi nepomohlo. Když jsem zkusil počítač v síti stejného poskytovatele tak vpn byla nastavena s výchozími parametry (takže jen nastavena pouze gateway, jméno a heslo), také jsem zkontroloval nastavení routeru a není pptp blokované, je možné, že můj isp blokuje linux vpn, ale ne v windows?
<urnigue> Ahoj, je nekdo online?
<urnigue> Uz sem tu dnes v
<urnigue> Byl, 1"
<urnigue> Ale nikdo nebyl online
